# Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII Official Game Site



## Even (Aug 17, 2007)

the official Japanese game site for the PSP game Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII is up. What do you think of it? If someone could translate any of the info there, it would be great

here's the site:


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 17, 2007)

..Looks great..some of the menu is in English already..tho.


----------



## Vanillin (Aug 17, 2007)

Zack looks awesome. 

And they even used the little *click* sound when going to the next page!  

What was it that Gackt had to do with Genesis?  I remember reading something, like he voiced him, or they based him off of Gackt, I just don't remember which it was.


----------



## Even (Aug 18, 2007)

Genesis is based of Gackt, and he will have the voice for him.
Music sounds awesome too


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 19, 2007)

Even said:


> Genesis is based of Gackt, and he will have the voice for him.
> Music sounds awesome too



*puts hands on face in disappointment* 

I like Gackt and all, and I even bought his game Bujingai and enjoyed it's simple yet interesting style, but seriously....it's like every time I think square won't reach a new low, they find a way to prove me wrong.  Now they're basing character(s) off of pop stars?  Effeminate pop stars?  Aren't their characters questionable enough already?  I'm not saying the game will suck or anything though, since I've been impressed by what I've seen at local game stores.  It looks much more promising than what I saw a while back.


----------



## Even (Aug 19, 2007)

didn't Gackt have something to do with Dirge of Cerberus as well??

btw, he's modeled after Gackt...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 19, 2007)

Even said:


> btw, he's modeled after Gackt...



Don't remind me....


----------



## Genesis (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm interested in this game. I'm hoping it's good since FF7 is my favourite game.

So far from what i've been reading, the action system looks interesting. The story about Zack, Sephiroth, Genesis should also be good.


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 19, 2007)

I thought this game was old. 

Well, w/e. Its looking good.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 19, 2007)

Magoichi said:


> I thought this game was old.
> 
> Well, w/e. Its looking good.


Nah, it's not.

It's coming out in Japan in September so it's going to be some time before it's released elsewhere, especially the UK.


----------



## Vanillin (Aug 20, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Now they're basing character(s) off of pop stars?  Effeminate pop stars?  Aren't their characters questionable enough already?



Actually, weren't both Cloud and Squall based off of Gackt also?



Even said:


> didn't Gackt have something to do with Dirge of Cerberus as well?



I believe Gackts song "Redemption" was used for Dirge.


----------



## Pein (Aug 20, 2007)

some screens


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 20, 2007)

Screen 1 and 2 are great


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 20, 2007)

That was a bit random wasn't it.


----------



## Even (Aug 20, 2007)

nice screenies  Looks like Odin will be in the game:amazed awesome I've seen Bahamut and Ifrit there too I hope we'll see some more

btw, I think Genesis was in Dirge of Cerberus as well... As a secret character or something... I dunno...

and also, guess what's on top of my "to do list" when I get to Japan this September


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 20, 2007)

Sweet. Angeal XD

I think we need more in-game battle vids.


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 21, 2007)

awesome i am buying a psp just for this game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 21, 2007)

WOOW! I defenitely need to get this! tought I aint got a psp.

I hope it goes to PS3 instead, by the way is it true they are re-making Final Fantasy 7 for PS3?


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 21, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> I hope it goes to PS3 instead, by the way is it true they are re-making Final Fantasy 7 for PS3?



Not that I know of. Any banter are just rumours as far as I know.


----------



## Even (Aug 21, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> WOOW! I defenitely need to get this! tought I aint got a psp.
> 
> I hope it goes to PS3 instead, by the way is it true they are re-making Final Fantasy 7 for PS3?



Square is denying it, but you never know with them  There's an online petition going on for a remake of VII for the PS3... So far, they've got over 15000 votes :amazed

Here's the Jump Festa trailer (the one featured on the website) with English subtitles. The guy talking in the beginning is Genesis (Gackt). I think Gackt's doing a great job Also, Angeal has the same voice as Kakashi


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 21, 2007)

Even said:


> Square is denying it, but you never know with them  There's an online petition going on for a remake of VII for the PS3... So far, they've got over 15000 votes :amazed
> 
> Here's the Jump Festa trailer (the one featured on the website) with English subtitles. The guy talking in the beginning is Genesis (Gackt). I think Gackt's doing a great job Also, Angeal has the same voice as Kakashi



Where can I sign this petition? Also I tought that Aerith Liked Cloud.

should I get the ps1 game or should I cross my fingers and wait for the remake?


----------



## Even (Aug 21, 2007)

here's the link for the petition:


Remember, this is a prequel for FFVII (happens before the events in VII), so Aerith haven't met Cloud yet 

I wouldn't have too high hopes for a remake, so if you really wanna play it, you can buy the PS1 version or *coughdownloaditillegallyfromthenetcough*
*coughyou'llfinditatthepiratebaycough* get the PC version


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 22, 2007)

ifuwantadirectdownloadofthePSversiontrywww.emuparadise.org  

that game looks awsome, I need to get me a PSP.


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 22, 2007)

Interesting. I also might need to buy myself a PSP in future.


----------



## Even (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a PSP. Best game I have (so far) is Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops. It's really a great game, especially if you're a MGS fan
Next game for my PSP's gonna be Crisis Core


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

new screenies


----------



## Hylian (Aug 24, 2007)

what are the chances of this going to ps2?  (i sold my psp..)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 24, 2007)

It's confirmed: this game is never coming off my psp. XD Hopefully the battle system and the Menu system is easy enough to mess around in.

I get enough hard time playing other Japanese versions of RPGs. =/


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm going to get PSP for this. FF7 is my favorite.


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 24, 2007)

Saw some new vids of it on youtube it looks awesome.


----------



## Even (Aug 24, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> It's confirmed: this game is never coming off my psp. XD Hopefully the battle system and the Menu system is easy enough to mess around in.
> 
> I get enough hard time playing other Japanese versions of RPGs. =/



The battle system is showed on the Jump Festa 2007 trailer. It's more of an action-RPG kinda battle system (a bit like Kingdom Hearts maybe?), where you physically run around and swings Zacks blade. He can also cast materia magic There's also a slot wheel turning that shows faces of different characters. When you get 3 on a row of the same character, Zack preforms a special attack, which differs from what kind of character you get (i.e. you won't do the same attack if you get Aerith instead of Sephiroth )


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 24, 2007)

Even said:


> The battle system is showed on the Jump Festa 2007 trailer. It's more of an action-RPG kinda battle system (a bit like Kingdom Hearts maybe?), where you physically run around and swings Zacks blade. He can also cast materia magic There's also a slot wheel turning that shows faces of different characters. When you get 3 on a row of the same character, Zack preforms a special attack, which differs from what kind of character you get (i.e. you won't do the same attack if you get Aerith instead of Sephiroth )


Oh I know there were a battle system scene already. But I feel cheated, they only showed like, 30 secs of it while the rest are rendered scenes. 

And the trailer wasn't even high quality, so I couldn't get a hold of what was going on in the battle. =/

But yeah, the way they present Materia usage + the weird slot thing should be very interesting.


----------



## Even (Aug 25, 2007)

you also get to fight summons Ifrit and Bahamut I think Odin and Phoenix will be there too


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 25, 2007)

Genesis looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2007)

^^yes, he really looks awesome


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2007)

here's a pic of the OST cover:


here's some new scans as well
Link removed
Link removed

need I say again that the visuals look awesome


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2007)

There's a new trailer out, and GOD DAMN IT, THAT IS FRIGGIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!


see for yerself, and you'll know what I mean


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2007)

I really...Really...want the game


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2007)

so do I 
Thank GOD I'm going to Japan on the 17th of September (4 days after the game is released)
Buying that game is on top of my to do list


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2007)

Even said:


> so do I
> Thank GOD I'm going to Japan on the 17th of September (4 days after the game is released)
> Buying that game is on top of my to do list



Pick me up one


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2007)

buy it yourself a good thing the PSP is region code free


----------



## Even (Aug 28, 2007)

here's the new trailer subbed. Subs are by me, and the translation is from [Order]​_DGray-man​_-​_45​_[1061FCE4].avi.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 28, 2007)

News via 

Heres some details on the battle system as so many users are interested on how the gameplay details and which battle system is current in this installment of final fantasy.

*Battle system*

Crisis Core has action- and menu-based elements. The new battle system is known as Digital Mind Wave, or "DMW", and revolves around a series of reels at the upper left corner of the screen which spin continuously as long as there is SP left to consume. Each rotate independently and upon lining up the three reels of the same character and value, a power-up or a "Power Surge!" will be rewarded to Zack.



The player will have full control over Zack when moving around, and can rotate the camera with the left and right triggers. Every now and then, a random encounter battle will occur. The battle takes place on the same screen as regular movement, with no transition or loading.



Battles consist of multiple enemies on screen at once. To attack enemies, the command bar must be set to attack. Spells like Fire, Blizzard, Cure, and their higher level counterparts are also located on the command bar and used in the same fashion as previous titles in the series, although they deplete magic points with each use. Materia will also be present in the game, fully customizable and with a variety materia commands such as "Steal" and magics. The game automatically targets the closest enemy, and changes the target automatically as you move around. A quick roll maneuver and triangle to block incoming attacks can also be performed.

*Give feedback via comment*


----------



## Even (Aug 28, 2007)

cool The battle system really looks cool


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 28, 2007)

Even, haha don't double/triple post :x But thanks for the new video :3

Also, thanks for the new info aswell. The battle system sounds easy enough, but I guess the Menu/Equip system will be a pain for me, since I never played the Japanese version of FFVII (if the Materia names are the same).


----------



## Even (Aug 28, 2007)

I only did it for the bumping There was no post in over 12 hours, so noone would notice any new info posted here


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 28, 2007)

Still, we shouldn't break the rules for bumpage  we shouldn't anger the gods/mods 


Anyway, going a little off-topic here, so I'll talk about the new video. The graphics look really insane for a psp game :\ I just wish I had the slim psp so I connect it to my 42'' tv  Just thinking about it makes me wanna shout 'YEAHHHH!' or something close.


----------



## Even (Aug 28, 2007)

well, check this one out:
Anon school days ep 9 RAW

I want one  But I already have a PSP...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 28, 2007)

I know 

I want two  one to keep and one to sell on ebay or something to a extremely high price 

Shame, it's only $200 too... =/ It'll be really hard to get one if they're only making 77777 consoles.

When does it actually release? Hopefully some will be on ebay shortly after it's released. XD


----------



## Even (Aug 29, 2007)

I think it'll be released at the same time as the actual game (13th of September). I'm going to Japan on the 17th, so maybe they still have some left


----------



## Even (Aug 29, 2007)

here's a new scan from the game, which apparently takes place in the mako reactor in Nibelheim. It's really awesome


The official homepage has been updated as well, with two new character profiles, and a demonstration of the fighting system

The profiles of Zack and Angeal come with two videos as well


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2007)

I subbed the trailer to Norwegian as well, so to those who understand Norwegian, enjoy


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 30, 2007)

I can't wait for this game to come out. I hear this is gonna have alot of sephiroth in it. I just can't wait!


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah, I think it'll have a more deeper look on Sephiroth, from when he was good, to the events at Nibelheim where he turned bad.

I'm already predicting that the end will be sad as hell.... Zack


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 30, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> Where can I sign this petition? Also I tought that Aerith Liked Cloud.
> 
> should I get the ps1 game or should I cross my fingers and wait for the remake?



Quick FF7 Lesson:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Aerith met/knew Zack way before she cloud.
2. Aerith and Zack were a couple.
3. when the incident in Nibelheim ocurred, Cloud was left in a coma-like state in which when he woke up he took zack personality.
4. Aerith didn't "like" cloud literally...it's just that cloud reminded aerith so much of Zack


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2007)

well, you gotta play the game to fully understand it FF7's one of the best games ever made


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 30, 2007)

im getting a psp just for this game


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 31, 2007)

*New scan*


----------



## Even (Aug 31, 2007)

I've seen that one before, but thanks anyways Odin and Phoenix look great Too bad the scan ain't bigger...


----------



## Even (Sep 1, 2007)

New vid is out. This is the menu "trailer" that shows when you leave the title menu alone for a bit.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2007)

I miss Fighter.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 1, 2007)

I really wish this game was actually for the PS3 instead of PSP  but those trailers looks awsome... I love the scene where Aerith looks up to the screen and Cloud screams with blood on his face.. its really emo there :'( cant wait to get this game, but first I need to get myself a PSP  I love the last uploaded video too 

LS^^


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 1, 2007)

This game is looking good. 

I'm not sure about anyone else but I think having Sephiroth as a good guy is an interesting approach.


----------



## Even (Sep 1, 2007)

I think so too Seeing how Sephiroth was before he went evil will be interesting


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 2, 2007)

*Final Fantasy Crisis Core commercial*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY0cpEX0eno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 2, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Quick FF7 Lesson:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not exactly on the bold part. He and Zack were knocked out and researched on by Hojo. Then they escape his lab (Cloud is comatose) and take a truck to Midgar. It is there where Zack is gunned down and killed. Then Cloud becomes confused and emulates Zack.

Also FFVII 10th anniversary gallery ftw:



I can't wait for CC to come out. ;/ So I'll have to avoid spoilers until it comes out in America. Argh. But since the PSP is multi regional, it wouldn't hurt to get the Jap version... hmmm. Decisions, decisions. o_o


----------



## Even (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm really not looking forward to the incident at the highway to Midgar.... That bit of the game will kill me... I'm gonna cry my eyes out... And Cloud's scream....

lol....................
ME WANTS!!!!

check out the Tifa figure


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 3, 2007)

Gods. ;_; That's part of what's going to make the game so good, too. The build-up towards the death scene. We all know that Zack's going to die, that's no secret. But... actually seeing it in such mind-blowing graphics... 

Omg. Imagine someone who doesn't know a shit about FFVII buys the game (because it looks cool) and they get to the end.... and they're like, "WHAT? HE DIES?!" :rofl 

I know.  Tifa is so much win. Her and Cloud. And Zack and Aeris.  They're so cute in CC. I can't wait to see how their relationship develops. 

I don't like how Nomura re-designed Tifa's awesome cowgirl outfit though. It was fine the way it was before, like in LO. 



			
				interview said:
			
		

> - Is Zack's change of hair style when he moves up to 1st Class a sign
> of a change in his mental state as well?
> 
> Nomura: Yes. Something happens which greatly changes his mind-set, and
> ...



Oh, and there's another trailer up. I guess it won't work unless you are an IE user. It's that giant orange button in the middle. It shows a little bit of extended scenes, like Cloud laying his head on Zack's chest. ;_; Waaaah

Link removed


----------



## Even (Sep 3, 2007)

Trailer ain't workin for me, even in IE....... Irritating...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow.. this game really is looking hella great 

Materia Synthesis sounds awesome o.O


----------



## Even (Sep 3, 2007)

the Crisis Core Official Game site has been updated:


It's been updated with Cloud's profile, videos for Genesis, Sephiroth and Lazard, and a new wallpaper.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 3, 2007)

That's great.  So many new characters, hehe. Loving Genesis' sword.

I just kinda hate it a little since I only understand little Japanese, and I really want to understand the whole story :\


----------



## Even (Sep 3, 2007)

Video Translations (the new profile vids) from this

Sephiroth's Video

Sephiroth: So the Copies came to Midgar as well.
Zack: That’s right.
Sephiroth: Even in the slums.
Sephiroth: You have my permission. You can return.
Zack: Ah, ah.
Sephiroth: Farewell then.
Zack: See yah.
Zack: At Modeoheim, what was going on?
Sephiroth: The equipment Hollander was using was seized.
Zack: Genesis.
Sephiroth: So it would seem.
Zack: Ah…
Sephiroth: We’ll meet again soon.
Zack: Absolutely.

Genesis' Video

Zack: There’s no reason for you to say that! Explain yourself!
Genesis: He spoke to you?
Genesis: He’s already at the point where he cannot live like this anymore.
Zack: Angeal!
Zack: Angeal!
Genesis: And you, will you fly away?
Genesis: Back to the world that hates us.
Zack: Shut up!
Genesis: We are awaiting…
Zack: I said ‘Shut up!’
Genesis: The severe tomorrow…
Genesis: And the rolling winds.
Genesis: It seems that Sephiroth is not here today - why did you come?

Lazard's Video

Zack: Anything from Angeal?
Lazard: It seems that there isn’t a connection at his parent’s house.
Zack: So, what do you need?
Lazard: You have a new assignment.
Lazard: You’re now wanted to go to the hometown of the missing SOLDIER First Class Genesis.
Zack: Yah?
Lazard: His parents have reported that Genesis has not being in contact with them.
Lazard: Though, it can’t be trusted.
Zack: …why?
Lazard: Because it concerns parents and their child.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn, Aeris and the new girl Cissnei look good..


----------



## Even (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm uploading the new trailer to youtube now... I'll post it here when it's ready


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the translations!


----------



## Even (Sep 4, 2007)

here's the trailer from Yahoo, uploaded to youtube by me


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

PSP Crisis Core FFVII 9, 9, 8, 9
famitsu review scores


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 5, 2007)

Making it a psp exclusive was the worst idea square enix have had so far, but if they would had made it ps3 it would had probably broke records or somethin, also if they would had made it for the xbox360 it wouldnt had been that bad at all.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 5, 2007)

Pein said:


> PSP Crisis Core FFVII 9, 9, 8, 9
> famitsu review scores



That makes me smile. Hopefully I'll feel the same when/if it's in America.



> Making it a psp exclusive was the worst idea square enix have had so far, but if they would had made it ps3 it would had probably broke records or somethin, also if they would had made it for the xbox360 it wouldnt had been that bad at all.



And I thought that honor went to making the Compilation of FF7 in the first place...

Can't say I mind what system it comes out on though.


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> Making it a psp exclusive was the worst idea square enix have had so far, but if they would had made it ps3 it would had probably broke records or somethin, also if they would had made it for the xbox360 it wouldnt had been that bad at all.


psp has a larger installed base than 360 and ps3 
games for psp do sell


----------



## Even (Sep 5, 2007)

it's awesome that the game got good critics Makes me want it even more...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 5, 2007)

So the total score for the game in Famitsu is 35/40, which is fine with me, sounds reasonable and I can't wait to get the game.  I pre-ordered the PSP Bundle so hopefully I'll get it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 5, 2007)

> This item is not available for shipping to
> # European Union
> # Iceland
> # Liechtenstein
> # Norway



ah damnit :\ Does anyone else know where I could possibly get it?


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

ebay i guess


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 5, 2007)

ebay would be murder for me, gotta add another $100 just for the postage


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 5, 2007)

Famitsu + Reliable = Ignorant to think so.

They gave shallow tripe like KHII a near perfect score.

If you want to see the real killer of their 'reviews', Crisis Core is 3 points higher than what Gundam Crossfire was.

I strongly believe it's not that bad to be slightly higher than Crossfire, in any degree. Though Crossfire was severely overrated anyway in weeaboo land.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2007)

Here's the final trailer: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX5pLGHVEt0&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]

Somebody please sub


----------



## Piekage (Sep 6, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Famitsu + Reliable = Ignorant to think so.
> 
> They gave shallow tripe like KHII a near perfect score.
> 
> ...



That's true, but sadly it's the only thing we have to go on at the moment. Hopefully other reviews will be positive.

BTW, where'd you get that pic in your sig? It's pretty bitchin'.



Blaze of Glory said:


> Here's the final trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX5pLGHVEt0&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Somebody please sub



That's been posted a well ago, and it's already subbed.


----------



## Even (Sep 6, 2007)

That's my sub!!!!


----------



## kamahl13 (Sep 6, 2007)

whoah! the graphics is just.. wow!


----------



## Even (Sep 8, 2007)

The offical home page of the game has been updated It features profiles for Hollander, Yuffie and Tifa (who looks smokin hot by the way) and also videos for Cloud and Aerith You guys should check 'em out


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 8, 2007)

Damnit all, I'm still looking where I could order the bundle :\

Even, are you actually getting your in Japan and you're just getting it there, or something?


----------



## Even (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm going to Japan next monday (the 17th) so I'm going to get the game there, yes


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 8, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> Damnit all, I'm still looking where I could order the bundle :\





They're still taking preorders.

I just came back from there on my lunch break and paid for the thing in full.  I know the owner as well, so I'm pretty much guaranteed whatever he has in the lot. >=)


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2007)

Man I can't wait until this game comes out!  

Kick-ass! I mean just fucking awesome!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 8, 2007)

God damn, it's not the second coming of Jesus now. XD


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> God damn, it's not the second coming of Jesus now. XD



LMFAO 

Seems like it! 

A game of Zack's life is like the best shit ever.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 8, 2007)

^ LOL, you need to play more games.  Anyway, this does look awesome sauce for a portable game.  I hope my lack of Japanese is up to snuff. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Seems like it!
> 
> A game of Zack's life is like the best shit ever.



I did like the look of Zack and his life more then most FF characters.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I did like the look of Zack and his life more then most FF characters.



I agree with ya there.  In my opinion, I think Zack's story is gonna be one of the greatest and will probably have the most saddest impact than the death of Aeris.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> They're still taking preorders.
> 
> I just came back from there on my lunch break and paid for the thing in full.  I know the owner as well, so I'm pretty much guaranteed whatever he has in the lot. >=)


Oh, winner :3 To think I was going to get it on ebay... XD

Still, it's $20 dollars more than the ebay one  Anyway, how many days do you think it'd take if it's sent to the UK with the 'UPS Worldwide Express' shipping?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2007)

Probably a bit less than a week.  They're pretty good at shipping stuff on time, although I don't have to worry about that since I can just drive to their store in 15 minutes. =P


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Probably a bit less than a week.  They're pretty good at shipping stuff on time, although I don't have to worry about that


Would it still be less than 1 week if I chose the 'USPS Global Priority Mail' option instead? :3 Because there's like, $70 difference between that and the 'UPS Worldwide Express' option. 

Sorry for so many questions, I totally have no idea when it comes to shipping.



Donkey Show said:


> since I can just drive to their store in 15 minutes. =P


DAMN YOU >__< I swear I'll move to US or Japan sometime just for kicks :3


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm gonna get it when it comes to the US 

I ain't into the whole import thingy thing


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> Would it still be less than 1 week if I chose the 'USPS Global Priority Mail' option instead? :3 Because there's like, $70 difference between that and the 'UPS Worldwide Express' option.
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, I totally have no idea when it comes to shipping.


Usually USPS global priority takes around 1-2 weeks.



> I'm gonna get it when it comes to the US



Are you talking about the Crisis Core PSP bundle?  If that's the case, you're never going to get it because it's JP only. =P


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Are you talking about the Crisis Core PSP bundle?  If that's the case, you're never going to get it because it's JP only. =P



U serious!?!?!??!?!?!?!? 

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!?!?! 

I want it Americanized version! 

Not fair!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2007)

Your tears make me happy. >=D

But yup, that's one thing the Japanese market gets more of, LE PSPs and 6 more colors.  Now will it come out when the US version of Crisis Core comes out?  I kinda doubt it considering they never released the LE FF12 Slim PS2 here either.  The fact that they're only limiting the amount of Crisis Core PSPs to 77777 makes it even less likely. XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2007)

No problem.  If you want the cable, it's more than likely going to be separate.  It didn't come in my Daxter Slim pack, so I don't see why it would with the Crisis Core one.  I posted impressions on the cable in the DS/PSP Discussion thread with pics if you want to see how it looks on a TV.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 9, 2007)

I hate Japanese people and their extras.


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> Ahahahaah XD
> 
> No, it's never coming out on English or whatever language you want, just JP ver. ^^ So you better get one now or never, since there are only 77,777 pieces of this gem :3




Damn you japanese! 

It's no fair! 

Why do you wish to make my live miserable!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 9, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No problem.  If you want the cable, it's more than likely going to be separate.  It didn't come in my Daxter Slim pack, so I don't see why it would with the Crisis Core one.  I posted impressions on the cable in the DS/PSP Discussion thread with pics if you want to see how it looks on a TV.


^___^

*and checks the thread* Wow, it looks great! :3 When I heard about the news, the thought of it being hella pixelated when plugged into a TV never came off my head. XD Nice to know that idea's out of the window =p

Any possible links for the cable? I wanna see how Crisis Core would look like on my 42'' Samsung PDP :3


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey anybody think we,ll be seeing Zack in KHIII?


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks pretty kool.


----------



## skunkworks (Sep 10, 2007)

I might have to pick up a PSP for this game. Love the FFVII universe.

Check out some of these clips if you haven't already.


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2007)

oh, damn.... that intro is made of AWESOME and WIN!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 10, 2007)

3 more days, 3 more days.


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Yeah, leaked a couple of days early haha :3 First mission seems like a practice mission, unlike FF7 




And oh yeah,


> Recent Activity
> File 	 Type 	 To/From 	 Name/Email/Phone 	Amount  	 Date 	 Status 	 Details 	 Action
> Payment 	 To 	 JAPAN VIDEO GAMES 	-$466.37 USD  	 11 Sep. 2007 	 Completed 	 Details


*evil laugh* All that's left is to wait :3


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2007)

the official site has been updated Now there's a few more system movies, and new movies for Zack (with his changed hairstyle), Tseng and Cissnei


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 11, 2007)

My order status on Play-Asia is still Preparing Order....I want the game to ship already damn it ><


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> My order status on Play-Asia is still Preparing Order....I want the game to ship already damn it ><


How's that possible, it's not even out yet :3 Mine's on pending, too =p

And thanks Even for the update ^^




I heard the game was leaked and a couple of people have it already though :/


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2007)

Isn't the game out on the 13th or so??? that's still two more days


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 11, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> How's that possible, it's not even out yet :3 Mine's on pending, too =p
> 
> And thanks Even for the update ^^
> 
> ...



Ya, but Play-Asia usually ships out before so you get the item on the day it's officially release.


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2007)

looks cool. I won't watch too much either... don't wanna ruin the game


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 11, 2007)

No, those videos are safe, have a look  You get a better idea of the battle system ^^

The camera sucks and you can't move it around though :x I don't know if that'll take some of the fun away :/

The first boss is a Behemoth King or something XD


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2007)

hehe. I've heard you can move the camera with the shoulder buttons...
The game really looks awesome Fighting looks fun


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 11, 2007)

Even said:


> hehe. I've heard you can move the camera with the shoulder buttons...


Nope, L or R = skimming through the commands 

You can't change camera angles :/

Circle = Accept/Attack
Square = Dodge(?)
Triangle = Block


o___O;;


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2007)

maybe it's the D-pad then.... I'm not sure where, but I'm certain I've read somewhere that you can move the camera... Maybe it's like MGS: Portable Ops, where you move the cam with the D-pad...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think it was tried, but hopefully it is ^^ It'll be really hard though, to move while changing camera if camera change is the d-pad and to move is the analog stick :/

The Lvl Up for Zack seems weird too, you need to do it through the DMW, and you need to match 7-7-7. Most likely with the same face aswell. The game's getting really interesting :3


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2007)

hehe, they're using the number 7 for all that it's worth


----------



## Genesis (Sep 12, 2007)

To the people who have pre-ordered the game, isn't it in Japanese? Or is there english subtitles or something?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 12, 2007)

Voices in Japanese, Menu in Japanese, Battles in Japanese.

There's very little English in the game, most of which used in totally pointless situations. o______o;;




Yeay for me, doing side sidequests already :3 Doing Normal -> Very Hard missions (stocking up some equipment, items, materia etc.) before I carry on with the storyline ^^

Wishing someone else here has the game here now so I have someone to ask if I ever get stuck :/


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 12, 2007)

Tazmo_ said:


> To the people who have pre-ordered the game, isn't it in Japanese? Or is there english subtitles or something?



Not unless the Asian Version has an English Subtitle option, the game is completely Japanese.  

Play-Asia finally took down the pre-order sign on the PSP Bundle so they are shipping out the PSPs finally


----------



## Even (Sep 12, 2007)

damn, I can't WAIT to get that game...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 12, 2007)

This fucking sucks. I don't think I can get the game off of play asia.com unitil month or so. :/ *sigh...* I'll have to resist the temptation.

Oh, and if any of you guys know spoilers, please SPOILER TAG it incase I come to look at this thread again. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Even (Sep 12, 2007)

Hopefully, I'll get my copy sometime next week, after I get to Japan...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 12, 2007)

Hope you enjoy the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2007)

I just got my Crisis Core PSP at my import store today.  
 
Pics soon!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, storyline related stuff should be spoilered, for those too eager to say stuff :3 I don't wanna ruin the fun I'm having so far :/


And Donkeh ^^ Lucky you  What number did ya get? XD Hope you play the game soon :3


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2007)

Back with pics! =)


*Spoiler*: __ 












All it comes with is a nifty shoe box, game, buster sword strap, and on LE PSP.





No 77777 ;__;



And for the differences between the ice silver and the CC LE...



The face color is basically the same, but the trim and the clear buttons of the CC PSP are noticeably darker than the Ice Silver (on left).  Look at the far d-pad to see the difference.



Here's the trim and you can see that the L & R buttons on the CC PSP are darker than the Ice Silver on the bottom.  I like the contrasting look a lot better than the Ice Silver, but that's a personal preference.

Off to play me some Crisis Core now.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Back with pics! =)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Ah, posted comments on the DS/PSP thread :3

Oh yeah, if you're playing already, can you count the how many movie scenes are there the beginning and after you've beaten the 2nd summon (not including the beginning scene, or after beating the 2nd summon, if there were any )? I want to keep rewatching movies, and I'm scared I may have overwritten some scenes and I don't have backups for them :/


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2007)

No problem.  I haven't started yet but I'll try to keep track of that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 12, 2007)

Rich bitch, DS.

Give more money to charity and poor people.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2007)

Fanboys are already straining the ending hints at a remake for the ending screen which is



Why does Square always try and do something interesting but ruin it by milking it and making it shallow? They did that with Kingdom Hearts, they seem to be doing it with the pre-VII FF's, VII itself, etc.

Watch, I bet you in a few months we will see another 78 games based around FFVII.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome, i can't wait to see a remake of FF7. And i want this game so bad


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2007)

Again, the screen doesn't confirm such a thing is being made, and it could just be the way Japan words it.

For all we know is that the US version could say something along the lines "Continued in FFVII", referring to the PS1 game.

The way thats worded does make it seem like they are referring to something that isn't out. And again, it could just be the way its worded, and fanboyish straining on anything that is FFVII.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2007)

Ah, be cool to see one. Anyway i want this game, if there's no US release by the end of the year *Mean announcement's, not actual game* then i guess i'll import it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2007)

You think it's actually going to be in the states this year?

Import now, lole.

Hasn't it been confirmed we have a 2008 release for it? I don't see what else they can announce besides an actual date.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, it might mean the PS1 version of the game, probably is.

Nomura should just focus on a sequel to DoC now!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> You think it's actually going to be in the states this year?
> 
> Import now, lole.
> 
> Hasn't it been confirmed we have a 2008 release for it? I don't see what else they can announce besides an actual date.



No, i said Announcement for it, not actual game being here. I haven't seen any yet. 

@Shiro you silly, doc sucked the big dick


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> sequel to DoC



Please, if there is a God, there should be no sequel to that tripe.

It's funny though, the only good VII games are the actual VII, and the prequel that directly leads into VII, which would be this.

Oh, and Advent Children sucked too, but thats not a game.


----------



## Bender (Sep 12, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fanboys are already straining the ending hints at a remake for the ending screen which is
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seriously, FVII wasn't all that? I mean c'mon show some love for FFX

That was awesome.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 12, 2007)

DS, thank you so much :3



Goofy Titan said:


> Fanboys are already straining the ending hints at a remake for the ending screen which is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, wait, that's the ending screen for CC?  So it means it was either released by the SE people, or someone finished the game already o.O



Blaze of Glory said:


> Seriously, FVII wasn't all that? I mean c'mon show some love for FFX
> 
> That was awesome.


They did. They released the hellhole called Fanservice Fanservice X-2. -______-;;




I heard the English voice actings are already done for CC, and they'll be releasing in March 2008 earliest? Did I hear right, or what?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't mean a game like DoC, I meant a sequel in the story. With Genesis dragging away Weiss.


----------



## Even (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe we'll see a remake of VII after all  That would be so damn awesome

and Donkey Show, I'm deeply jealous of you....


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2007)

The battle system reminds me of Rogue Galaxy, but with timed rolls and a random ass wheel on the side. XD  I'm still confused as to how to affect the DMW as I will randomly get into modulating phase and whatnot.  Still fun, but it's kinda easy atm.

I will say I've had a couple of close calls because I didn't defend myself well.  Rolling away from magic is fun.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 13, 2007)

Ah yeah ^^ The DMW seems to keep rolling on it's own. :3 It may have something to do with your current situation in battle, or something though ^^

So I guess you started playing then =P Whereabouts are you upto? (might need to spoiler tag for the people not playing yet :/)


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> Ah yeah ^^ The DMW seems to keep rolling on it's own. :3 It may have something to do with your current situation in battle, or something though ^^
> 
> So I guess you started playing then =P Whereabouts are you upto? (might need to spoiler tag for the people not playing yet :/)




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm still in Wutai.


  It seems that modulating phase comes out more often when I dodge attacks at the right time.  Next thing you know, it's random ass limit break time!  It's fine by me since I love dodging.  I also wish targeting was a bit more under your own control, but it's working out so far at the moment.

The game is pretty slick and it seems S-E has learned a lot from FF12 since graphics and other things are very similar.  And Zack is a fucking kid. XD


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in Wutai.



*Spoiler*: __ 



:3 Hehe, funny scene coming up soon XD

There should only be 1 movie scene so far, shouldn't it? The training simulation ones yeah? I'm getting really paranoid since I might've skipped one and I've overwritten on it :\






Donkey Show said:


> It seems that modulating phase comes out more often when I dodge attacks at the right time.  Next thing you know, it's random ass limit break time!  It's fine by me since I love dodging.  I also wish targeting was a bit more under your own control, but it's working out so far at the moment.
> 
> The game is pretty slick and it seems S-E has learned a lot from FF12 since graphics and other things are very similar.  And Zack is a fucking kid. XD


Yeah, that dodge button is really handy. You can pretty much be untouchable if your timing is great. Seems like the only thing you can't dodge is Limit Breaks though. The targeting isn't that bad, it's the battle camera that gets to me sometimes. :/

The graphics are great for a handheld imo, it's consistent aswell, since I've only spotted 3 kinds of them, the normal ones, the one for cutscenes and the movie ones


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've only counted 1 movie cutscene so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds fun, really want it but i have no Japaneses lang known so i gotta go with the US version, please come out soon


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, I've only counted 1 movie cutscene so far.


Ah, good to know. ^______^ Please inform me of the next one. :3



crazymtf said:


> Sounds fun, really want it but i have no Japaneses lang known so i gotta go with the US version, please come out soon


Unless you thoroughly want to know of the story, you don't need to know much Japanese to play the game. :3

The battle system is easy, but complex enough. The main menu isn't that bad either.

You should give it a try, at least.


----------



## Even (Sep 13, 2007)

get the Japanese version, and read a translation at GameFaqs

btw, I found THIS at crisis-core.net:
(it's taken from an interview)
- It must have been hard to write the scenario. With Zack as the main character, the ending is going to be a bleak one.

Tabata: "It's not a bleak ending. Of course, Zack's fate has with its share of tragedy. But even so there's a lot of meaning to Zack's life, and his will is succeeded and kicks off FFVII. That's the kind of future you can feel in the end of CC."

Nomura: "It ends with hope for the future. I think you will see what we were aiming for when you watch the ending."

Tabata: "We've made the ending in such a way that everyone who watches it will want to play FFVII."

- This is going to raise people's expectations for a remake of FFVII, isn't?

Tabata: "With the game I've tried to sent a message to Nomura and Kitase: Please remake the game (laughs)"

Kitase: "Hmm, I don't know (laughs). If you're that insistent, why don't you make it? (laughs)"

Maybe theres hope after all

also, the Official Site has a new screensaver online for download


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 13, 2007)

I just got the game early in the morning today 

Its awesome!!!! I'm stuck at this part though



> I just got past the very first training mission. Im at the part where Zack talks to angel and the guy sitting working on the computer and he just explains about Genisis missing in action. I go past the door and some guy says to do something. I go to the computer and it brings up the save icon place on the other side of the room. I save the game and go to the soldier blocking the briefing room i need to go through. I can't make out what he says since its in JAP obliviously. I go to the other soldier in the room and theres something about pressing Triangle, but i cant make it out. What do i do from here?



I don't understand the japanese which is throwing me off from whats going on. lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2007)

Go to the save point in that room and hit the menu button.  Remember, you have to be on top of the save point when you do this.  Then go to the third to the last selection in main menu.  That's the mission menu.  Just click away and you'll be good to go.

EDIT: Fixed to say third instead of second.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Go to the save point in that room and hit the menu button.  Remember, you have to be on top of the save point when you do this.  Then go to the second to the last selection in main menu.  That's the mission menu.  Just click away and you'll be good to go.



Thanks alot bro, i really appreciate that. Does anyone know of a online script translation of the game. A link prohaps, if there even is such a thing.........


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2007)

LOL, it's way too early for that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 13, 2007)

Dude...how long has the game been out? Less than 72 hours legitly?

It can't be fully translated that fast 

I mean, look at FE6 and Mother 3, those projects took/are going over a year to fully translate.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, I've done around 10 mission so far and I've only hit 2% of the completion rate.  The battle system, now that I'm used to it, is pretty good.  I'm loving the limits though especially when Zack calls for air support on his cell. XD


----------



## Even (Sep 13, 2007)

Can you move the camera??


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2007)

Only in the overworld with the L and R triggers.  Even then sometimes they're very limited in their movement.  A bit of a negative in that respect, but you get used to it quick.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 13, 2007)

gunntims0103 said:


> Thanks alot bro, i really appreciate that. Does anyone know of a online script translation of the game. A link prohaps, if there even is such a thing.........


Waaaaaay too early 



Donkey Show said:


> Wow, I've done around 10 mission so far and I've only hit 2% of the completion rate.  The battle system, now that I'm used to it, is pretty good.  I'm loving the limits though especially when Zack calls for air support on his cell. XD


I'm on like, 7% o______o;;

I'm getting normal battles with 50k HP'd enemies already :/ Anyway, yeah Tseng's DMW is pretty good :3

Where are you by the way? (spoiler tag times again I think) ^^


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 13, 2007)

What's the overworld like in this game?

I really want it but I need a bigger memory stick for my PSP first. Unless I can find a less than 1 gig version which is unlikely.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 13, 2007)

Delta Shell said:


> What's the overworld like in this game?
> 
> I really want it but I need a bigger memory stick for my PSP first. Unless I can find a less than 1 gig version which is unlikely.


The max compression you can do to it results to 1.2gigs :/ So just about ^^

2gig memsticks are really cheap now anyway. So it'll be easy to get one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> The max compression you can do to it results to 1.2gigs :/ So just about ^^
> 
> 2gig memsticks are really cheap now anyway. So it'll be easy to get one.



How do you know this?

...Did the use teh black market of the intarnetz, Google searching?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> How do you know this?
> 
> ...Did the use teh black market of the intarnetz, Google searching?


Know... what? :\ Searching google is a bad idea. -______-;; Seriously, if you're looking for something, don't do it through google. :3

Anyway, have a look at this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9bu-pcYsgQ[/YOUTUBE]

I think I'm somewhat scarred, but I also think it was worth it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> Know... what? :\ Searching google is a bad idea. -______-;; Seriously, if you're looking for something, don't do it through google. :3
> 
> Anyway, have a look at this:
> 
> ...





So you admit to look for something! >:3

Was it...an .ISO of a certain *Crisis* game thats hard*Core*?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> So you admit to look for something! >:3
> 
> Was it...an .ISO of a certain *Crisis* game thats hard*Core*?


Oh I see wut u did thar 

Yes, it's the compressed .*c*so of a certain something *(by the way if you were going for subtle you failed)* 





I thought you were looking for the memorystick xD


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 14, 2007)

If your memory stick is to small to run the ISO/CSO just use USB2PSP.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=cnauOawhK5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 14, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> Where are you by the way? (spoiler tag times again I think) ^^



I've done nothing but missions since Wutai.  I'm level 18 now and haven't moved forward in the story since.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, I know memory sticks are cheap now, i'll get a 4 or 8 gig one though. 2 gig is pointless imo.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I've done nothing but missions since Wutai.  I'm level 18 now and haven't moved forward in the story since.


You beast..!! :/

That's almost the same Lvl as me but I'm further on in the story.... no fair!!


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 14, 2007)

I can't wait for the English one


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 14, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> You beast..!! :/
> 
> That's almost the same Lvl as me but I'm further on in the story.... no fair!!



LOL, I'm 25 now after doing the 2nd chapter when you first meet Gackt.   It's all about doing those very hard missions and wall hugging to head straight for the boss.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I'm 25 now after doing the 2nd chapter when you first meet Gackt.   It's all about doing those very hard missions and wall hugging to head straight for the boss.


Blah, overpowered!  I think that takes the fun away a little sometimes... storyline-wise anyway, since the enemies would be too weak compared to you :3

And yes, Gackt~~  His voice is just awesome, specially when he was reading a stanza from the book =p There was another movie, by the way, right? Which should mean I didn't miss anything ^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 15, 2007)

No, you're good to go.  Besides Bahamut's and Ifrit's extended cutscene, there's only 2 like you said until that point.


----------



## Even (Sep 15, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> Know... what? :\ Searching google is a bad idea. -______-;; Seriously, if you're looking for something, don't do it through google. :3
> 
> Anyway, have a look at this:
> 
> ...



I find it hard to think it's funny, since I understand too much Japanese to take it seriously...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 15, 2007)

does anyone know where I can get the cutscenes and the FMVs please, gonna make a music video  I tryed searching 

LS^^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks DS :3



Even said:


> I find it hard to think it's funny, since I understand too much Japanese to take it seriously...


Well, mine is rough, so it doesn't work on me 

Besides, it's only supposed to rhyme with what they say o______o;;



LegendarySaiyan said:


> does anyone know where I can get the cutscenes and the FMVs please, gonna make a music video  I tryed searching
> 
> LS^^


It's..... not that easy. You need the .iso for the game, open the contents and find the videos.

You need to somehow plug in your PSP to your PC to record the sound that you want, and re-sync it to the video. Save it as a video file (which they're pretty much not), and upload it somewhere.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 15, 2007)

I know that it is not easy lol, just asked, cuz someone might have done it already right?! 

LS^^


----------



## Even (Sep 15, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> Well, mine is rough, so it doesn't work on me
> 
> Besides, it's only supposed to rhyme with what they say o______o;;



I know... I just don't think those are funny I got a weird sense of humor I guess :sweat


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 15, 2007)

Bah, my credit card got rejected and I couldn't call them up to fix that at 12 AM so my PSP Bundle is delayed until Monday.  On a note about it, FFInsider has the sales aspects and has said that 60,000 of the PSP bundles have sold.  So glad I got one coming  they are gonna be collectible down the road.


----------



## Even (Sep 18, 2007)

Then, I'm finally in Japan, ready to get a copy of the game I can't get it today, as it's getting pretty late here, but I'm going into town tomorrow to get an adapter for the power charge of my PC and PSP (also my cell-phone recharger...), and hopefully, I'll find the game as well


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 18, 2007)

My PSP bundle should be arriving today, can't wait to play this super awesome game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2007)

Beat the game.  Man-tears flowed from my eyes at the ending. ;_;

And as much as I don't like FF7, bring on a remake or another chapter.  It will be glorious (although I'd like them to keep the DMW combat system).


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 18, 2007)

The game that short DS? 

I just got it and I am now the owner of the 19,820th FF7 PSP and it's really nice.  I don't understand the whole DMW thing can someone explain to me the whole purpose of getting it to work?  I'm also on the Wutai mission and still Lv 6 and been killing a lot of stuff, why haven't I leveled? ><


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2007)

DMW is random.  Leveling only happens when the DMW hits 777.  You really have no control over it unless you're in modulating phase.  It's basically a slot machine that gives you bonuses at random and during modulating phase (which is two of the same face slots), you level your materia depending on what slot you have them set to.

For example.  In modulating phase, the numbers you get are 4-4-1.  This means the materia in your 4th slot will level.  Same goes for 3-6-3, 4-2-2, etc.

7-7-7 is level up.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh great, so it's possible to be stuck at Lv 6 for a long long time then.  Thanks for the heads up DS ^^


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 19, 2007)

Okay, you need to have SP to keep the reel running, and you also need to get 7-7-7 (doesn't have to have the same face) to get a Lvl up.

And congratulations about your PSP :3 And DS, for beating the game already XD I'm going for the slow route, and I 
*Spoiler*: __ 



am just upto after killing Bahamut Retsu summoned by Genesis ^^




Did you fight any of the powerful bosses? ^^ And how is the New Game+ treatin' ya? :3


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2007)

.Kiiroi Senkou. said:


> Okay, you need to have SP to keep the reel running, and you also need to get 7-7-7 (doesn't have to have the same face) to get a Lvl up.
> 
> And congratulations about your PSP :3 And DS, for beating the game already XD I'm going for the slow route, and I
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



All the powerful bosses are in the Missions really.  If you equip yourself well enough, the story part of game is pretty cake.  I've logged in about 28 hours doing some missions and whatnot, but I haven't started New Game + yet because I'm attempting to finish the missions on the save point before the last fight.  Missions don't carry over, so I'm just beefing myself up before I do it all over again.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm a little surprised how Very Hard labeled missions turn out to be cake XD

I'm about to start doing the next mission after Wutai, which looks like it features Tseng as your partner.  This game is great and I love it.  I'm thinking of buying another PSP Bundle to keep sealed for Ebay during the holidays, haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I'm a little surprised how Very Hard labeled missions turn out to be cake XD



Don't worry.  A couple very hard missions later, the enemies will be one-shotting you like nothing.  Prepare to see the game over screen over and over and over again.


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

so... how is the game on a scale from 1-10??? I found an electronics shop in town today, so I'll try to get it tomorrow

How's the ending by the way??


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd give it a 9 personally.  I'm not going to go into a big review atm, but I will say that the game delivers in offering a solid experience in both story and extras.  The ending is sad, too.

Also, I don't know where the rumor about beating the game twice to see the extra ending started, but it didn't happen for me.  I just beat the game once and there it was, FF7 intro.  After watching the credits roll, all of a sudden, it started playing and I thought to myself, "WTF? Did I do something special?" I know for sure I didn't beat the game twice.


----------



## Bender (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey is anybody gonna start putting up cutscenes on youtube of the game? I',m too lazy to get the game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 19, 2007)

My knowledge of ripping videos from a UMD to my PC is lacking, so no, I can't.


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

Hopefully, I'm going to an electronics shop today, and then I may finally be able to get a copy of the game....


----------



## AdreneLyne (Sep 19, 2007)

This game looks pretty damn good. 

But I don't know if it will do justice to be a FF7.. prequel? 

I can't wait to play it though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2007)

^ Amazingly it does exactly what you mention and then some.  Hype is real and the end made man-tears fall from my eyes.  Zack is a true hero and I'm not even a big fan of FF7.


----------



## Pein (Sep 20, 2007)

danm when are they releasing this here


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2007)

March 2008.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2007)

is this game avalibable for the DS aswell?

I really want a remake of the FFvii with extra content and all that, the option of saving Aerith and sacrificing tifa would be a glorious welcome hehe.


----------



## Even (Sep 20, 2007)

The DS doesn't have enough power to run it... It's PSP only.... Only thing you can hope for is a PS2 convert or something...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 20, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey is anybody gonna start putting up cutscenes on youtube of the game? I',m too lazy to get the game.





I didn't add the ending yet, or normal cutscenes. I just added the movie looking cutscenes :3

You can search for the normal cutscenes and the ending from other users, I guess.



I haven't played in days and I have no idea why, but I should play it today and get quite far! =p


----------



## Even (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn, Bahamut looks AWESOME!!!! DAMN!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2007)

After going through some of the missions in New Game plus, it looks like the difficulty adjusts itself to your level.  A lot of the Very Hard missions from my first run have now turned into Normal missions. Feels good one-shotting all those enemies I had a hard time with though.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 20, 2007)

Even, you shouln't be watching those  You might get spoiled by something >______<

And DS, you only just noticed? Usually when you finish a mission, let's say a 'Very Hard' one, when you go to the Mission menu it'll turn into either 'Hard' or 'Normal'.

I think I'll do the Missions to 100% the first time around :3


*Spoiler*: _For DS_ 



Okay, I just met Cloud, and I'm to 'infiltrate' a Snow Base or something. As soon as I approach the entrance there's a mini-game that plays. I need to gather some treasure without getting spotted, and when you do you get kicked back to the beginning and you need to fight some guards.

The best I can do without getting caught is 2 treasures. Got any idea how to do this properly? Unless the contents of the treasure chests are crappy, I want to get them all! :x

But the treasure chests contain some materia that I don't have yet  So I want them all =/




Nvm, I got 4/5 and the one I missed isn't even worth it so


----------



## Even (Sep 20, 2007)

was looking for CC in town today, but they were sold out  I hope they get new ones pretty soon...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 20, 2007)

If you have a CFW, you should've already *coughsdownloadedcoughs* the game. :x This is why I did, since I'd be too far from other players if I waited for my bundle to come :/

Japan also has crazy-speed internets, so it shouldn't be such a problem for you XD




I wonder when my bundle will actually come...


----------



## Bender (Sep 20, 2007)

BTW you guys what the hell happened to Angeal?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> BTW you guys what the hell happened to Angeal?



What do you want to know exactly?  Post it in a spoiler tag if you don't mind.


----------



## Bender (Sep 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> What do you want to know exactly?  Post it in a spoiler tag if you don't mind.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What I mean is did he die? The last you see him is after his mother dies or something else.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is did he die? The last you see him is after his mother dies or something else.



What?  Play the game more. That's like the beginning 5% of the story.


----------



## Bender (Sep 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> What?  Play the game more. That's like the beginning 5% of the story.



That's the thing though...I..I I don't have the game!!!


----------



## Even (Sep 21, 2007)

get it then


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Sep 21, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is did he die? The last you see him is after his mother dies or something else.


Oh dear XDDDD That's waaaay too early on in the story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, after Gillian dies there's much more that happens to Angeal and stuff.




You should get the game already. And play.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm now on the part where Zack meets with Aerith for the first time.  It was pretty cool.  I have to say the whole FMV with all 3 1st Class Soldiers fighting was epic.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 23, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> BTW you guys what the hell happened to Angeal?



If you don't want to wait for the game, watch this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYj2RJDzP6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Sep 23, 2007)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> If you don't want to wait for the game, watch this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Finally! Thanks, I,ve been looking for this shit!


----------



## Akira (Sep 24, 2007)

i wish i could understand Japanese.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 24, 2007)

I have 16% of the missions done if that's what it means in the bottom right.


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 24, 2007)

Uh, even though I'm not a big Final Fantasy VII fan, nor have I played the game, has anyone listened to Ayaka's song, Why? (It's the themesong for this game, if you didn't know that) I think it's pretty awesome.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 1, 2007)

my post above :3 said:


> chaosakita said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, even though I'm not a big Final Fantasy VII fan, nor have I played the game, has anyone listened to Ayaka's song, Why? (It's the themesong for this game, if you didn't know that) I think it's pretty awesome.
> ...



doublepost :3





AHHHHH~~~ I GOT MY LIMITED EDITION CC PACK!!  The number I got was nothing special though, #25019 >.> Still adding and subtracting them to see if it has any number connected to my life :3 

Anyway, with the bundle here, I'm thinking of playing the game seriously now. ^^ I want to connect it to the tv though, but it didn't come with the cable for it. :/ There were no headphones in the pack, either


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 2, 2007)

L O V E L E S S said:


> doublepost :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nor did it come with a Memory Stick, glad I didn't put my 1GB with my old PSP when I sold it.  The PSP is awesome, I love my 19,820th one and it's awesome, even though I wish the drawing were behind some glass case like the DS Lite has, but I'm extremely careful with it.  I hope my sweaty palms when I get into tight battles doesn't erase it 

@chaosakita Yes, I heard the theme song when I saw the Crisis Core Trailer and I can't wait to hear the theme in the game.  I hope it's played at some part where it's sad, because I want tears going down my eyes when I'm done with this game dammit


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I know. It's really troublesome. :/ I wanted to start the hacking to it already, but I seem to have misplaced my 2gb memorystick. I currently only have a 4gb one, on my fat PSP, but you can't use that for PANDORA (as I recall).

Now I have the official 30mb one that came with the fat PSP on it XD I transfered some of my CC saves there too, so I could try how the speed is on it. =)




Heh, I kinda get wet hands too, when I hold on to something for a long periods of time ^^ The artwork on it seems to be nicely done though, so hopefully it won't come off easily. =)


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine is behind glass.  I'm not touching that thing until my other PSP dies. XD


----------



## Even (Oct 2, 2007)

arrgh... CC sells too much here in Japan...... I STILL HAVEN'T FOUND A COPY OF IT DAMMIT!!!!!! *sigh* well, I'm thinking of going to Nagasaki this weekend, maybe I'll find it there.....


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, it looks like I'll beat the game tonight and it's going to be a sad one.  Sephiroth was easy and it was interesting.  Now I'm just slowly heading back to Midgar where that tragic scene is about to occur...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 4, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well, it looks like I'll beat the game tonight and it's going to be a sad one.  Sephiroth was easy and it was interesting.  Now I'm just slowly heading back to Midgar where that tragic scene is about to occur...


I still haven't touched mine in a while... I'm still upto where


*Spoiler*: __ 



You're in the church the 2nd time.  The one with the Angeal copy and you have to make carts for Aerith, and so far I've done 2, as I recall ^________^




And haven't touched it since. XD


----------



## Even (Oct 5, 2007)

so, dragonbattousai, you beat the game yet??


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 6, 2007)

Even said:


> so, dragonbattousai, you beat the game yet??



Beat the game last night.  I'm not gonna bother doing all the missions, because it's a pain in the ass trying to raise that percantage to 100 and I wouldn't want to get all angry having to redo that when an English Version comes out.  All in all, the ending wasn't as sad as I was hoping.  OST comes out this coming week, so I will most likely be iPoding it once it's out.  Music is great and I will definately replay the game once an English Version comes out.  So ya, beat the game at Lv 40, 30% on missions and around maybe 15-20 hours I think, not sure and too lazy to go check.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 6, 2007)

You're pretty much on par like everyone else.  I was at lvl 45 with 45% missions and 20 some hours.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 6, 2007)

I guess that would make me an average gamer with that same score then


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 7, 2007)

Ah, so no-one tried the superboss for this game yet?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Oct 7, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Beat the game last night.  I'm not gonna bother doing all the missions, because it's a pain in the ass trying to raise that percantage to 100 and I wouldn't want to get all angry having to redo that when an English Version comes out.  All in all, the ending wasn't as sad as I was hoping.  OST comes out this coming week, so I will most likely be iPoding it once it's out.  Music is great and I will definately replay the game once an English Version comes out.  So ya, beat the game at Lv 40, 30% on missions and around maybe 15-20 hours I think, not sure and too lazy to go check.



The ending not being sad? Are you kidding? I bawled like a baby.

These are my thoughts after beating the game yesterday:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally beat it?

Oh my fucking _God_? so I beat Genesis (his two forms) and that ending was sad enough. I actually started liking Genesis a bit more after seeing his ending with ?the Goddess? (speaking of which, I thought the Goddess?s face kinda looked a bit like Tifa?s). After that, Zack carries Genesis out of the cave where they fought over to Kuraudo and Lazard (who is an Angeal clone) and he takes a bite out of Genesis's apple. Genesis is like ?fsafasd? and Zack?s like ?wtf j00 r ded m8?. OH! Then Zack sees the Angeal clone (monster) that protected Aeris one time and sees that it is dying, and starts to weep (which I found _damn_ sweet) then he finds one out of the 89 letters Aeris wrote to him in 4 years (omfg) and says ?Aeris, wait for me.? 

So here I am thinking that there will be a save point, atleast, after I beat Genesis and his troublesome forms.

Apparently I was wrong.

When I saw the SHINRA helicopter and the Turks (Rude and Reno) in FMV I knew the end was near.

And I don?t know what suddenly came over me, but when I saw Zack in the truck talking to Cloud, that was _it_. I was? _shaking_ and practically started to bawl. _No?. please go back! This can?t be happening! Too soon!_ were pretty much my thoughts. Yet, I knew it had to come eventually, and I had asked for it anyway. 

When Zack ruffles Cloud?s chocobo feathers (roffle) that was so CUTE, but it was really sad at the same time. Like, Zack _knew_ he was going to die. I love how Zack is so fond of Cloud. Like Cloud is a little kid to him, or a little brother that needs protecting.

Cloud reaches out to him. All these SHINRA troopers come and then Zack proceeds to do Angeal?s good luck prayer (curse?) before he enters battle. He attacks them with the same greeting he says in the opening ?Ishairimase!? but with anger. 

So then you enter battle mode, thinking that you might be able to win, but as time passes, the SHINRA troops start to slowly take Zack down, and during that time you get to see Digital Mind Wave sequences with all of the different characters that are important to Zack.

The last one that comes up is Aeris?s? slowly but surely, as Zack is bloody and beaten, the last thing that he sees is her face. 

Cut to shot of Aeris tending to her flowers. It starts to rain, and Aeris, sensing that something is wrong, panics a little and starts to pray. Then-

She looks up, as the last gunshot is fired at Zack. 

?

That was powerful.

Cut to Zack?s eye. You can see all of the blood around his face.

Cloud crawls out of the rocks and over towards Zack. He?s surprisingly calm.?Zacksu.? Zack says some stuff, and then pulls Kuraudo down to his chest. He says some more stuff, about dreams and such, and then, with the last of his strength, gives Cloud the buster sword. Cloud thanks him. He looks at Zack. Zack?s not breathing. His eyes widen in horror, and lets out a painful scream to the heavens. Cue ?WHY? by Ayaka. Cloud has flashbacks of Zack before this in his mind.

This is the part where I pretty much stopped crying (but my nose was still runny ) because ?WHY? sounded, to me, like it gave off a sense of hope. Zack is dead now, but he?s passed on the remains of his legacy to one certain blonde-haired blue-eyed boy. All hope is not lost. Zack can count on him to do the job.

And, finally, one of the most beautiful parts that we see, is Angeal coming down from the heavens and reaching his hand out to Zack. Zack reaches out and grasps it, being guided to the heavens with his departed mentor and friend. 

Cloud, in the meanwhile, is having trouble carrying the buster sword. He?s dragging it across the barren wasteland. 

CREDITS:

Rocked. The remixed FF7 theme and Aeris?s theme would be PERFECT for a remake. Which is what I hope they do.

Finally, to conclude this epic tail and to begin another, we see the beginning of FF7, akin to the PS3 tech demo?s, but this time they made it better and re-did Aeris?s face. 

It cuts to the train, and we see Kuraudo crouched down, holding the buster sword like Zack and Angeal before him. ?Ore wa? Kuraudo, SOLDIER 1st class.? His face looked just like himself in Advent Children. I was pleasantly surprised, though I missed the manlier look of the PS3 tech demo.

And then, the text that every FF7 will smile upon seeing:

?To be continued in Final Fantasy 7?.

This was Crisis Core, ladies and gents. Stay tuned for more in the years to come.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 7, 2007)

iBrows said:


> The ending not being sad? Are you kidding? I bawled like a baby.
> 
> These are my thoughts after beating the game yesterday:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was hoping "Why" would play where Zack died and then I probably would have had some crying done, but the lack of no music or emotional music when he was saying stuff to Cloud made me not want to cry.  It gave me a serious tone to it and not an emotional one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 7, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping "Why" would play where Zack died and then I probably would have had some crying done, but the lack of no music or emotional music when he was saying stuff to Cloud made me not want to cry.  It gave me a serious tone to it and not an emotional one.



I think thats the way most people will get with the ending, with the not crying I mean. The only ones I can see cry and the ones who *LOVE* FFVII. iBrows seems to like Zack and FFVII, so there ya go


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Oct 7, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping "Why" would play where Zack died and then I probably would have had some crying done, but the lack of no music or emotional music when he was saying stuff to Cloud made me not want to cry.  It gave me a serious tone to it and not an emotional one.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah. Well, actually in my opinion WHY playing after Zack died right when Cloud's eyes widened and he had those flashbacks of Zack... I thought it was done really well.






			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> I think thats the way most people will get with the ending, with the not crying I mean. The only ones I can see cry and the ones who LOVE FFVII. iBrows seems to like Zack and FFVII, so there ya go



Hell yeah, and not ashamed to admit it. :/ That was the only time I got THAT torn up over a videogame. It was really powerful...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 7, 2007)

I spotted something in the cast that I can't really remember where I saw him, so hopefully someone can refresh my memories on when or where I meet him.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Where did Weiss appear in the game?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Oct 8, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I spotted something in the cast that I can't really remember where I saw him, so hopefully someone can refresh my memories on when or where I meet him.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Weiss was one of the SOLDIERS that came to get Genesis in the SHINRA helicopter. I know, I almost missed it too. You can catch the silver hair though.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 8, 2007)

iBrows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Weiss was one of the SOLDIERS that came to get Genesis in the SHINRA helicopter. I know, I almost missed it too. You can catch the silver hair though.



Ah, I had a feeling that was where he appeared.  I just wanted to make sure before I jumped to that conclusion thanks


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 11, 2007)

my deleted post above :3 said:


> Hrm, patch is looking good. :3 You'll have to excuse my poor stats, I'm not that far along in the game, and I've only done 25% of the missions. XD
> 
> Slight mistake on the Main Menu page though, where it's supposed to say Magic Defense, the real translation would be 'Spirit' though.
> 
> ...


merge 





*[EAC] (ゲームサントラ) CRISIS CORE FINAL FANTASY VII Original Soundtrack (ape+cue+jpg)* - Size: 872.49MiB

Well, the OST is finally out - I can't wait to listen to certain songs


----------



## Banshi (Oct 12, 2007)

^Awesome thanks


----------



## Sazanami (Oct 13, 2007)

currently at part 6

*Spoiler*: __ 



the part where Gardoscorpion appears in Junon airport...does anyone have any advice on how to defeat it? Tried a few times but its really strong.




by the way the ost is awesome. i like the various versions of THEME OF CRISIS CORE :]


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 13, 2007)

Even, when you get to hear One Winged Angel on the game try to listen on it from the OST version 



Sazanami said:


> currently at part 6
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Just do the usual, Protect + Shell or maybe Wall if you have that already.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And always try to block/evade when it uses the electric sphere thingy 




Try to cast Thunder attacks too, I used that and I was fine. =)



I'm totally loving One Winged Angel, and the final song on disc 2. <3


----------



## Even (Oct 14, 2007)

okay, I'm not sure which part I'm at, just that I'm up in the mountains. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Met Cloud, beaten Genesis for the first time, and now I'm supposed to fight Angeal..... He's pretty hard... Anyone got any hints on how I can beat him? I'm on level 21.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 14, 2007)

The OST is fucking amazing.


----------



## Even (Oct 14, 2007)

I love all the new remixes they've made of the original songs from VII


----------



## Apollo (Oct 14, 2007)

In the video of genesis on that site, he looks like gackt


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 14, 2007)

apo11o said:


> In the video of genesis on that site, he looks like gackt



That's because Genesis was built with Gackt from the ground up if you saw the Secret Ending in Dirge of Cerberus and know that he voices Genesis.


----------



## Even (Oct 15, 2007)

The cutscene after "that" fight was brilliant  Man, that was beautiful... DAMN, I LOVE THIS GAME!!!!! Now I'm on Chapter 7 I believe... After the events in Junon. In the church with Aerith.

Sephiroth has gotten more respect from me in this game. It shows that Sephiroth actually was a pretty nice fellow. He's so damn awesome 
And Zack is now one of my favorite FF characters ever

And Gackt is doing a great job as Genesis


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 15, 2007)

INDEED  I love it when _"he"_ is just playing around with the other two, and then _"he"_ turns serious and _"his theme"_ kicks in  Probably the best cutscene I've seen, even Advent Children included :3

And great, you finally met Aerith ^^ Seeing Sephiroth when he was still adored and he was still a hero to the people is really nice, compared to Advent Children when he was all evil and wore lots of makeup XD

And your liking of Zack hasn't even begun yet  I tell you, when you get further and further into the story you'll see him as the perfect FF character ever 


Gackt is also great, specially his voices when he reads LOVELESS


----------



## Even (Oct 15, 2007)

Now I'm wandering around in Midgar... I have no idea what to do... I was talking to a kid, who asked me to find something for him I guess... Problem is, I dunno what I'm looking for....


----------



## Apollo (Oct 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> That's because Genesis was built with Gackt from the ground up if you saw the Secret Ending in Dirge of Cerberus and know that he voices Genesis.


I didn't even know that, now i know why the resemblance is there, Thanks!


----------



## Even (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah, Square-Enix based Genesis on Gackt, modeled Genesis after him, and had him play Genesis in the secret ending in DoC, and Crisis Core of course


----------



## Genesis (Oct 15, 2007)

I named myself after Genesis before even having known properly about him or having seen him. I just thought the name sounded cool. Anyways, i'm excited for this game and i think i'll be buying the PSP because of it.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 15, 2007)

I too am excited for this game!!! Is it only out in Japan??


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 15, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I too am excited for this game!!! Is it only out in Japan??



Yep, I'm sure there will be a US Release announcement soon, otherwise, Square-Enix USA is screwing up the whole point of the Compilation.  Hopefully they are still trying to figure out what they are going to do with Before Crisis, they were translating that game last time I heard and then they just stopped talking about it.


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2007)

It's actually worth an import if you ask me. I live in Japan, and I got the game in Japanese, and even though I can't read Japanese too well, nor understand everything they say, I love it. It's the best PSP game EVER, and a worthy prequel to FFVII. The voices too are just grrrrreat I sure hope the American version will be able to get such good voices....


----------



## Even (Oct 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now I'm at the end of the game, fighting some stupid douche of a Genesis copy which manages to kill me in one slash..... It's the one that jumps out of the closed gate after you gather all the Godess Materia... I'm on level 36... Should I do some more missions to level up, or is there any way I can beat it?



I really must say that I loved how they pulled off the Nibelheim incident. It was just so damn awesome Sephiroth is just so damn awesome in this game  and I love the new version of One-Winged Angel


----------



## Homura (Oct 18, 2007)

This is the game that will make want to buy a PSP once and for all, I kind of thouhgt this was just a movie like Advent Children, the graphics are amazing for a PSP game.


----------



## Even (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay, I've done it... I've completed Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII for the Playstation Portable. And what a game! And what an END!! Manly tears flowed from my eyes during the end... Here are my thoughts:

*Spoiler*: _Contains spoilers from the game_ 



This is one of the best games I've EVER played. The end of the game is totally undescribable. It's the first time I've not wanted to finish a game. I mean, all Zack wanted was to see Aerith again, and settle down together with Cloud, only to be massacered by the Shinra troops. When I fought with Zack against the hordes of Shinra soldiers in the end, it almost tore me up inside. Instead of watching Zacks futile struggle to survive, I actually had to struggle the fight with him, it was a feeling I've never experienced before while playing a game. And seeing all the flashbacks from all of his friends, and watch them fade away... And in the final end, where we see a beat-up-bloody Zack trying to fend off the last of the Shinra soldiers, and AGAIN, you was controling his struggle, only to see him loose in the end. Then the camera goes over into first person mode, where you see from Zacks point of view, the Shinra soldier approach him, and deliver the final shots. It was INSANE, and a brilliant move by the game's directors. Then you see the final movie, Aerith in the church, tending the flowers. Then it starts to rain, and the sky is crying for Zack. Aerith notices this as well. Then we see Cloud, recovering of the Mako poisoning. He crawls out of hiding, only to see Zack lying on the ground, covered in blood. Zack gives him his final words, and passes the Buster Sword over to him, before he dies. Cloud sees that his best friend is dead, and unleashes a horrifying scream of pain and sadness. SOLDIER Class 1st, Zack Fair, is dead. Then we see flashbacks of Zacks story, while the theme song WHY by ayaka is playing. Finally, light pierces through the sky, and a winged person (Angeal) comes down, and takes Zacks hand. "I've become a hero", says Zack.

This is the best game to grace the PSP so far, and I dare to say, also one of the greatest games of the year, and also, the best game in the Compilation of FFVII series. It is truly a game worthy of the name Final Fantasy VII, and adds more depth to this fantastic universe. Now I hope that the teaser shown at the end of the game, followed by the text "To be continued in Final Fantasy VII", really is a hint that a remake of FFVII will take place. This is a must have for all fans of FFVII, or FF in general, and by itself, worthy of a PSP purchase.
Thank you Square-Enix, for giving me one hell of a gaming experience.
Total score: 10/10


----------



## Tatsuki (Oct 18, 2007)

It was a fun game to play for sure.
The ending made me giggle.


----------



## Even (Oct 19, 2007)

So, what's the difference in New Game+?? haven't started on that one yet


----------



## CocoPuffs (Oct 21, 2007)

can someone tell me how to listen to the ost, i tried to load it with daemon but i got an error saying the file was inaccessible 

edit:

I just loaded the ape file then when I went to my computer, I tried to open the cd but i got an error message that said it was corrupted


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 21, 2007)

Is this game worth getting a PSP over?


----------



## Even (Oct 22, 2007)

If you want my opinion, yes it is. It is one of the best games I've played this year, and the best game to grace the PSP. If you're a FFVII fan, it is a must have.


----------



## o11993 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so gettting a psp for this.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 23, 2007)

Um..This game has only been released in Japan yet, right?

Ill wait for a English version before I buy this


----------



## Even (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, it's just Japan for now... I guess there will be an English/American version soon enough... But to be honest, it's actually worth importing


----------



## Even (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm totally loving the OST the new version of Advent Children is great, but I also love the ending credits song...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 2, 2007)

Even said:


> If you want my opinion, yes it is. It is one of the best games I've played this year, and the best game to grace the PSP. If you're a FFVII fan, it is a must have.



Really? 
Hmm... I might just get a PSP, because of this and Final Fantasy Tactics: Lions Wars.


----------



## Even (Nov 3, 2007)

To put it this way, it's one of utterly few games that have made me cry like a baby...


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 5, 2007)

how the hell do you people enjoy playing a game without even understanding a jack? specially when this game is heavily centered around plot?


----------



## Even (Nov 6, 2007)

Maybe because some of us DO understand some Japanese I know some basic Japanese, and can understand quite a lot, so during conversations, that's not a problem. I can also read Hiragana and Katakana, and I know about 100 kanji (I'm studying Japanese in Japan). Besides, an image sais more than 1000 words. You don't necessarily need to understand everything that's being said, when the images of what's happening tell you most of what you need to know. Besides, there are English translations out on the web as well


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2007)

EVEN i got a psp so if u lie to me i gonna hunt you down


----------



## Even (Nov 7, 2007)

hehe, I just tell what I feel about the game out of my own experience. I own the game, and I played through it in about a week. I love the game, and it's one of the best games I've played In my eyes, it really is a masterpiece

Note that it's the Japanese version, and I don't know how it will be with English voices... I guess you'll have to pray that SE releases a dual audio version


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 7, 2007)

Been listening to the OST non-stop for ages now, I think I need to take a break from it soon. 

Also bought a PSP Slim just for this game.


----------



## Even (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah, the OST is pretty damn awesome I really love the ending theme
WHY is actually pretty good too


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 16, 2007)

bumparooski 

Who has actually gotten 100% on Crisis Core? >_>


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Dec 19, 2007)

--
Mark your calendars people <3

March 25th, we should start a countdown! xD


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 20, 2007)

This makes me even MORE excited to see how Rick Gomez portrays my Zack! I'm so excited! But what if... what if I end up liking him more than the Japanese Zack? That can't happen!

And Steve Burton has to make Cloud sound as cute as Sakurai! 

Lol, '10 years in the making'. Anything to make a trailer sound better. We all know that that's not really the case. The Compilation was never planned at all!


----------



## Even (Dec 21, 2007)

ooo, English version...
dunno if I'll get it though... Maybe


----------



## Masurao (Dec 21, 2007)

Finally we have a US release date, and here I was just thinking about importing it until I heard the news.


----------



## dwabn (Dec 21, 2007)

OMG this game looks awsome have u seen its CGI amvs their sick, plus it seems to have a really good plot.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 24, 2007)

I never knew that admiring Zack's chest could be so fun while doing the Costa Del Sol missions.


----------



## Even (Jan 2, 2008)

meh, I just wish there were more footage of Cissnei at Costa del Sol


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jan 2, 2008)

They now have an English site!! 



This is gonna be one of the MOST HAVE games of 08!! I cannot wait 

Now if only Before Crisis the PSP version, the 2 PSP Star Ocean remakes, and the new Kingdom Hearts Installments will come here in '08....I'm gonna be freakin TWENTY YEARS OLD when FFXIII series hits US


----------



## Even (Jan 3, 2008)

I just hope the english VA's will be just as good as the Japanese ones... or that SE puts in a Japanese voice option....


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I already know some of the VA's...xD

Cloud - Steve Burton
Sephiroth - George Newbern  kyaaa
Genesis - Robin Atkin Downes
Aerith - Mena Suvari
Tifa - Rachel Leigh Cook

Much of the FFVII AC/DoC voices are carried over I have a conviction.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 4, 2008)

This game looks absoulutley epic! I absoulutley love FFVII!

The trailer for the game on  is awesome. The background for the site is amazing! They even have that classical epic FFVII song!

I've been waiting for this game for so long!

A bit off topic but, has anybody else seen the new extended FFXIII and FFXIII Versus trailers? They are kick ass!

And also another FF game to look forward to is Final Fanatsy Dissidia, where you get to go your favourite FF characters and battle with them! Epic!


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

The game looks pretty solid in every aspect. Then again so did Assassin's Creed. We all know how that went down x)


----------



## Even (Jan 5, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> I think I already know some of the VA's...xD
> 
> Cloud - Steve Burton
> Sephiroth - George Newbern  kyaaa
> ...


You can take Rachael Leigh Cook off that list, as Tifa never speaks in the game... Her dialog is all text-based... And I really hope that Mena Suvari does a better job here than in Kingdom Hearts II and Advent Children.... HER VOICE IS SO DAMN PALE!!!!!! She sounded like she was  reading her lines from a script


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 15, 2008)

Even said:


> You can take Rachael Leigh Cook off that list, as Tifa never speaks in the game... Her dialog is all text-based... And I really hope that Mena Suvari does a better job here than in Kingdom Hearts II and Advent Children.... HER VOICE IS SO DAMN PALE!!!!!! She sounded like she was  reading her lines from a script



You may wanna spolier-tag the Tifa thing. XD

The trailer on the NA site is just average considering it's just text and music.  Plus the Compilation wasn't always planned. Yay for marketing..


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 19, 2008)

New CG video


----------



## Keiryu (Jan 19, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> I never knew that admiring Zack's chest could be so fun while doing the Costa Del Sol missions.



What!! 
 



> I just hope the english VA's will be just as good as the Japanese ones... or that SE puts in a Japanese voice option....



I'm actually hoping for that too. That would be so awesome, but I think I'd keep it in Japanese the whole time. XDD

I have a question about VA's (awesome cast btw, all except Mina Suvari, her voice scared me in KHII and Advent. ) who is playing Zack's voice. Is it still Rick Gomez, because his voice was kinda smexy in Advent?


----------



## Even (Jan 20, 2008)

It's pretty cool that both the US and the PAL areas will get the game almost at the same time.
March 2008 is confirmed in the US, and S-E has promised to release the game sometime in Spring in PAL countries. Apparently, the PAL version will include some gameplay elements not featured in the Japanese version... Wonder what that will be...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 20, 2008)

*is definitely reserving a copy next month* 
I've been waiting for the North American release ever since I heard about it from Mitsuki.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 20, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> *is definitely reserving a copy next month*
> I've been waiting for the North American release ever since I heard about it from Mitsuki.



Same here....I've been waiting for this game forever.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 27, 2008)

Keiryu said:


> What!!



You mean you've never seen them before? Zakkusu's sculpted bod?





> I have a question about VA's (awesome cast btw, all except Mina Suvari, her voice scared me in KHII and Advent. ) who is playing Zack's voice. Is it still Rick Gomez, because his voice was kinda smexy in Advent?



Yes indeedy. It will be Rick. I'd see no reason why it nought ought to be. You may also recognize him as Gippal in FF X-2.


----------



## Even (Feb 11, 2008)

here are two clips featuring English voice audio for Crisis Core


Not bad, buut I like the Japanese better 

youtube:


----------



## Even (Feb 14, 2008)

bumpibump


----------



## Kyou (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh wow. That's amazing,
Zack sounds awesome, tell he's pretty youngish there too. Really good acting I think *-*... I prefer english 'cause I can understand it ofcourse~~

So awesome!!


----------



## Even (Feb 14, 2008)

Zack sounds pretty good, but the others were a bit too pale for my taste.... Sephiroth wasn't too bad either.
Only character I'm afraid will be butchered is Aerith, especially if Mina Suvari gets the part as her again... She scared me in Advent Children and Kingdom Hearts II... WAY too pale


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 14, 2008)

Even though I am quite familiar now with the Japanese voice cast, I think so far the English cast sounds pretty nice though Zack's voice is deeper then I expected. heh

I'd have to agree about Mina Suvari, I haven't heard her in Advent Children but from KHII I felt she was a bit too monotone especially compared to Mandy Moore in KH1.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Feb 14, 2008)

WHen Mena Suvari did AC, it was better than her role in KH2.

I wonder who'll voice Child!Yuffie and Young!Cloud?


----------



## Even (Feb 14, 2008)

Yuffie doesn't talk in the game (only text based dialogue...), so no VA for her I'm afraid...


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm not buying and playing the game, but I already watched the spoiler on You Tube when the video had reached more than 200.000 views 

Well I adore the smoothness on the graphics but they really ruined the original game plots, I still prefer FFVII for PS2 though


----------



## Even (Feb 19, 2008)

A remake of FFVII for PS3 would be so awesome

I can't see why people would have any problems with the story in CC... It's not like they're rewriting crucial plot points... Only by introducing two new major characters (Genesis and Angeal) doesn't mean that they completely ruin the story of the original... IMO, it enhances the original story, and gives more depth to the world of FFVII...


----------



## itoikenza (Feb 20, 2008)

Where's the general thread for psp?


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 20, 2008)

The PSP and DS kind of share one thread:

DS/PSP News and Disscusion Thread


----------



## Kyou (Feb 21, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> I see no difference from the two shit performances that she did in AC OR KH2. They were both horrible and the thought that she tried way too hard to be Maaya comes to mind.
> 
> And like Even said,
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Aw, No Yuffie speak, <3 Yuffie, and Tifa either, how sad.




As much as I tried to go Yay Mena, you did your best... Mandy Moore was way better, she had such emotion and such a good voice for her... I wonder what happened there? Did she not wish to do any more, too expensive... hm.

But still, I'm entertained by the fact its the FF7 characters I know and looove XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 21, 2008)

I want my free Shinra UMD Case for reserving it at Gamestop.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 21, 2008)

S e a n said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SPOILER TAG the Yuffie and Tifa thing please. It's out of courtesy for those who don't have it. 

Even back when KH1 first came out I was horrificaly dissappointed with Aeris's voice. Mandy did better, but it wasn't THAT great.


----------



## Even (Feb 22, 2008)

well, in any case, the Japanese one is superior


----------



## Kyou (Feb 23, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> SPOILER TAG the Yuffie and Tifa thing please. It's out of courtesy for those who don't have it.
> 
> Even back when KH1 first came out I was horrificaly dissappointed with Aeris's voice. Mandy did better, but it wasn't THAT great.



Sorry XDD;;... I would have just assumed all main people were in it o_o, I don't even have it XDD;...

All spoilered~

I thought she did pretty well, although I haven't played it in awhile so I may be looking back with higher enjoyment factor. Although I must admit. I was so excited she had a voice... but yeah, Mandy was better then Mena... Judging by her performance thus far. 

Zack's voice actor is doing awesome as him so far, I really can't wait for this one~  XDD!! It's like FF7 again ;_;! Costa De Sol better be in it with its theme too XD!! Such a good theme *-*


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 23, 2008)

I've seen numerous gameplay trailers from GDC and the game does not look fun. At all...

Also, everytime you engage into battle that voice "activating battle mode" gets annoying as hell, not to mention "combat resolved" everytime you end the battle. I hope there is an option to turn that shit off...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 23, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Also, everytime you engage into battle that voice "activating battle mode" gets annoying as hell, not to mention "combat resolved" everytime you end the battle. I hope there is an option to turn that shit off...


I never even noticed it when I was playing. o.o;

Is it really that annoying? And you wouldn't have the option to turn it off, I guess. It's pretty much the equivalent to a battle swirl from the older FF games. I'd rather have that instead of having a couple of seconds of darkness and just music. <3


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> I've seen numerous gameplay trailers from GDC and the game does not look fun. At all...
> 
> Also, everytime you engage into battle that voice "activating battle mode" gets annoying as hell, not to mention "combat resolved" everytime you end the battle. I hope there is an option to turn that shit off...



That's like hating a fighting game for "Ready! FIGHT" and "K.O." 

Anyway game is looking cool so far.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> That's like hating a fighting game for "Ready! FIGHT" and "K.O."


imagine you hear same voice announcing before you fight and after you fight in kingdom hearts, or every time you encounter an enemy.

you are bound to get tired of hearing that voice.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 27, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> I've seen numerous gameplay trailers from GDC and the game does not look fun. At all...



How do you figure?



> Also, everytime you engage into battle that voice "activating battle mode" gets annoying as hell, not to mention "combat resolved" everytime you end the battle. I hope there is an option to turn that shit off...



I didn't mind that at all. It shouldn't bother you either. It's kind of catchy. I wonder if people playing the NA version are going to start bitching about that now. Wow... just enjoy the game, my God...



> imagine you hear same voice announcing before you fight and after you fight in kingdom hearts, or every time you encounter an enemy.



It's not exactly Kingdom Hearts, no matter what you might have heard.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 27, 2008)

I remember when I first heard "activating combat mode" and wondered weather it would happen everytime. heh But I think crazymtf made a good example with fighting games, I got so use to it that it just felt normal and if anything it gets me ready to fight considering battles start in real time. Plus random encounters are not too frequent from my observation on both my playthroughs.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> imagine you hear same voice announcing before you fight and after you fight in kingdom hearts, or every time you encounter an enemy.
> 
> you are bound to get tired of hearing that voice.



Then press mute.


----------



## Even (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't think it get's annoying actually, or at least, I didn't get annoyed when I was playing... and the battle's aren't totally random either. It's really easy to know which area of the map you'll encounter enemies (especially in the missions).


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 1, 2008)

Even said:


> I don't think it get's annoying actually, or at least, I didn't get annoyed when I was playing... *and the battle's aren't totally random either. It's really easy to know which area of the map you'll encounter enemies (especially in the missions).*


Yup. 

And if you wanted, you could avoid battles altogether xD But it WILL get hard on you if you do a mistake and get sucked into one, because you would be seriously underleveled and lose or something


----------



## Even (Mar 2, 2008)

the official English site has been updated, with character profiles, trailers, gameplay videos and more. Check it out at  (they even have the English version of the Angeal Limit Break)


----------



## Even (Mar 13, 2008)

English voices for Cloud, Aerith, Reno, Rude, Tseng and Cissnei.


Actually, Aerith's voice didn't scare me as much as I thought it would...


----------



## Kyou (Mar 14, 2008)

She has such improvement, Hooray was the worst word; and it wasn't that bad.

I'm glad she's improved... 
This looks so awesome though!~ 8D.. Can't wait to get it 8D


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

She has shown as much improvement as Sakura did after the time skip


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 15, 2008)

TheDreaming said:


> She has shown as much improvement as Sakura did after the time skip



Yeah.... that comparison makes no sense at all ?? since Sakura has always had the same voice actor.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 23, 2008)

Gah, I've had the English version since the 19th, but I'm only going to touch it now. What the hell's wrong with me? xD

Anyway, I should start replaying now, heh. ^^ Tempted to start on Hard Mode, but I don't think I'm gonna. xD


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

So is this game worth buying? I'm debating between it and Final Fantasy Tactics, what do you guys think?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 23, 2008)

Crisis Core > Tactics.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

I see well I was already leaning towards Crisis Core over Tactics, but I found some old Gamestop gift cards so I might have enough to get both.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 23, 2008)

I have one gripe with CC so far, from what I have played: The game doesn't seem to be explaining the situations of Angeal and Genesis well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am after the point in the game that Zack has a scar and has the Buster Sword, and even THEN Angeal's flip flopping situation makes no fucking sense.

Don't get me STARTED on Genesis' fucking love for random poetry that currently makes no fucking sense either.

The game literally makes me feel like I am not thinking or taking a damn thing in. That or it's having a hard time giving off the situation with fucking clarity.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

The english website looks very promising right now.
 I can't wait until Tuesday.


----------



## Even (Mar 25, 2008)

The game's got pretty good critics so far  IGN gave 8.5/10


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm so going to get this game.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 25, 2008)

ITS OUT WOOOHOHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## kitsunetsuki79 (Mar 25, 2008)

I want this game in the worst way... but I'd have to actually buy a PSP... wondering if I should do that... still haven't gotten around to getting a PS3... crap...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 25, 2008)

I got mine earlier today. =D

I'm just pissed I didn't get a Shinra UMD case.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2008)

Picking it up tomorrow


----------



## darksage78 (Mar 25, 2008)

Really great game, grabbed it as soon as possible. But its really awesome with the graphics and cinematic cuts and I can't wait to figure out how to get summons on the DMW to be more frequent if at all possible.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 25, 2008)

im playing it right now. its pretty addictive so far but its really repetitive. we'll have to see as the story progresses. once i finish, im going to play the japanese version. i like the voices so much better...


----------



## Akuma (Mar 26, 2008)

Ign is so stupid, On the occasion of this games released they did a top 10 FF7 character list.

Vincent was in the honorable mentions. HOW COULD YOU DO THIS IGN?!?!???!??!?? Oh well at least reno was number 5


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm getting this game this weekend when I'll actually have time to go out and buy it! Can't wait, but does anyone know apporoximately how long the game is?


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 26, 2008)

The game is pretty fun, addictive story. You know a game is good when


*Spoiler*: __ 



you know that the main character you are playing is going to die, but sometimes you forget that he is going to die.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Ign is so stupid, On the occasion of this games released they did a top 10 FF7 character list.
> 
> Vincent was in the honorable mentions. HOW COULD YOU DO THIS IGN?!?!???!??!?? Oh well at least reno was number 5



Cause he's a lame character. 

And how the hell is seph number 1!? Dude is a loser. I liked cloud, red, and barret alot more.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 26, 2008)

I like Reno and Rude, those two are hillarious.


----------



## Even (Mar 26, 2008)

IGN's video review wasn't too good though :S Way too short...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 26, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I'm getting this game this weekend when I'll actually have time to go out and buy it! Can't wait, but does anyone know apporoximately how long the game is?



About 10 hours for main storyline. 



			
				Akuma said:
			
		

> Ign is so stupid, On the occasion of this games released they did a top 10 FF7 character list.
> 
> Vincent was in the honorable mentions. HOW COULD YOU DO THIS IGN?!?!???!??!?? Oh well at least reno was number 5



It sucks how Aeris is usually a step above Tifa on these lists. And Cloud should be at least above Aeris. He's more popular than her. But w/e

And WHY oh WHY is Reno so overrated  What about Elena and Rude? Barret?


----------



## Even (Mar 26, 2008)

Reno is funny  
But I do think Barret should be on that list


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, the missions add shitloads of play time aside from the main story. Though they're not that fun...


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 26, 2008)

Cid should have been #1 on the list. I dunt cair whut ya'l say.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 26, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Well, the missions add shitloads of play time aside from the main story. Though they're not that fun...



This. The only good missions are basically ones that have you re-fighting summonable bosses.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Cause he's a lame character.
> 
> And how the hell is seph number 1!? Dude is a loser. I liked cloud, red, and barret alot more.




Reno shoulda been number one, Vincent should have been at least number 10 Cait sith is a fuckhead.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 26, 2008)

staradderdragoon said:


> im playing it right now. its pretty addictive so far but its really repetitive. we'll have to see as the story progresses. once i finish, im going to play the japanese version. i like the voices so much better...


Good choice xD The VA for the Japanese Angeal and Genesis are much, MUCH better than the English ones. 

They're supposed to be emotional, which they are in the Japanese version, while in the English version it's _waay_ too monotone. :/

Sephiroth is fine in both versions, he isn't that emotional anyway. :3


----------



## Even (Mar 26, 2008)

Angeal sounds so boring in the english version  Kazuhiko Inoue FTW!!!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 26, 2008)

Even said:


> Angeal sounds so boring in the english version  Kazuhiko Inoue FTW!!!



Agree. Inoue is one of my favourite seiyu and his voice fits perfectly to Anjiru.


----------



## Kyou (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow.
Andrea Roman as Aerith, totally amazing. Way improvement on Mena Suvari's performance.
As the game progresses she gets better, the starting she seemed a little toned down then she should of saying hooray and that, but yeah.

Angeal's voice fits... but its so not...defined easily. I'll mix him up often 8D.

Aerith <3!


----------



## Even (Mar 27, 2008)

Good thing they changed Aerith's VA How is Genesis' voice?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 27, 2008)

Genesis is pretty good for someone filling up Gackt's role.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 27, 2008)

English Genesis is doing a smashing job.

How's Hard mode for the people that are playing it?


----------



## Even (Mar 27, 2008)

I see now that Gamespot gave the game a 9/10


----------



## Vasp (Mar 27, 2008)

God, this game is addicting. I bought it today and managed to get hooked for like 5 hours straight off the bat. All the extra side missions, I haven't even unlocked Materia Fusion yet =/


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2008)

So maybe 4-5 hours game time, loving it. Playing side missions/story at the same time. Zack = ballin.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 27, 2008)

I heard Hard Mode is pretty damn hard. But that's expected. lol

I'm on Chapter.... 8 I think. Damn I'm loving this game too, needs more games like this on PSP.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 27, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> English Genesis is doing a smashing job.
> 
> How's Hard mode for the people that are playing it?



It's definitely a step up from normal, especially against bosses. It becomes very important to watch your health and manage your MP because you can die really easily. Oh and saving frequently has became even more of a must.

As great as the cutscenes are I wonder why they took a bit of a step back not allowing the ability to skip scenes especially with a hard mode now. heh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 28, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> It's definitely a step up from normal, especially against bosses. It becomes very important to watch your health and mange you MP because you can die really easily. Oh and saving frequently has became even more of a must.
> 
> As great as the cutscenes are I wonder why they took a bit of a step back not allowing the ability to skip scenes especially with a hard mode now. heh



I noticed that too.

The only thing you can skip, and it isn't even a full skip, are the summon FMV's. That is it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2008)

How long is the main story about?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 28, 2008)

It took me around 15 hours total, and that was doing 1/4 of the awful Missions.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2008)

Side missions? I like em, good when i'm waiting between classes and can't go into the main story.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone played mission 9-6-6 yet?  Just wondering how hard it is on hard mode. xD


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the info.

I don't think that the missions are lame. Sure, they can get very repetitive, but most of them have different monsters and I enjoy roaming around areas like Costa Del Sol and listening to the music  On my Normal Jap playthrough, I only managed to get about 50%. It gets kinda hard from there.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn these missions feel like forever, it feels like I should be around 60% but I'm only on 30%..... They made these things too long..


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 28, 2008)

About 2 missions for 1%, I believe.


----------



## Even (Mar 28, 2008)

there are around 300 missions in total I think...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn.... I'm only on 36% and it feels like I'm about to die.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 28, 2008)

I have about 10 hours in and I'm only at a level 22. 
Is that good or should I be further along?


----------



## Akira (Mar 28, 2008)

To anyone who's completed it, about how long is this game on a normal playthrough??


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> I have about 10 hours in and I'm only at a level 22.
> Is that good or should I be further along?


Your level doesn't matter in this game, like in FF8. You could be level 99 in this game and there wouldn't be any difference if you weren't.

I don't know if you've unlocked it yet, but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Materia Fusion


 and Equipment are the key to your success in this game. It's the only way to get max HP/MP/AP and stats. :3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 28, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Your level doesn't matter in this game, like in FF8. You could be level 99 in this game and there wouldn't be any difference if you weren't.
> 
> I don't know if you've unlocked it yet, but
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ah. 
I knew it was going to have to be something with that Materia Fusion.

Thank you. 
<3


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you have it yet? You get it when you 
*Spoiler*: _some story related spoiler, not too strong and you probably know it anyway, but don't click if you don't want to know :P _ 



get promoted to SOLDIER 1st Class, along with 2 more free Materia slots to equip on. ^^




I can't really say much if you don't have it yet, so I think I'll stop. xD


And you're welcome'd. ^____^


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 28, 2008)

Ah, yes I have it.
Do you know what you have to fuse together to get those higher stats?


----------



## Bender (Mar 28, 2008)

English Aerith's voice is just too fucking weird


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Ah, yes I have it.
> Do you know what you have to fuse together to get those higher stats?


Oh, great! :3 Make sure you do Mission 7-2-1 first, to get the Item Fusion Tome. It allows you to add items to your Materia Fusions. 

And it depends which stat you want to power up, and what Magic you want it with. Take me for example, Curaga usually has a SPR bonus, but when I first used Materia Fusion I had it boost my HP+90% instead, using Item Fusion. Now if I want to add more to it, I master some spare HP Up Materia and add it to the Curaga. 

You can use ATK/MAG/SPR/etc. Mako Stones you obtain from Missions or from stealing them from monsters to change which stat the Materia boosts. And then after that, you can just keep adding and adding to it till you're satisfied, or you've reached the limit and it won't add anymore.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 28, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Oh, great! :3 Make sure you do Mission 7-2-1 first, to get the Item Fusion Tome. It allows you to add items to your Materia Fusions.
> 
> And it depends which stat you want to power up, and what Magic you want it with. Take me for example, Curaga usually has a SPR bonus, but when I first used Materia Fusion I had it boost my HP+90% instead, using Item Fusion. Now if I want to add more to it, I master some spare HP Up Materia and add it to the Curaga.
> 
> You can use ATK/MAG/SPR/etc. Mako Stones you obtain from Missions or from stealing them from monsters to change which stat the Materia boosts. And then after that, you can just keep adding and adding to it till you're satisfied, or you've reached the limit and it won't add anymore.




Ohhhh~! Thank you, thank you, thank you so much! This is going to help a bunch now.

seeing as I'm currently stuck at the Angeal fight.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 28, 2008)

You're welcome'd, again. ^^;

Ah, I'm a bossfight behind you. xD I'm just about to go to the Church and get abducted by Tseng to Modeo-wherever, lol. But I still remember that fight when I was playing the Japanese version. He's pretty good, but just get behind him for Critical attacks. It should help alot, but you need to dodge his attacks, too.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 28, 2008)

LoL 
When Tseng came that irritated me a bit too.


How is the Japanese version?


----------



## tryagain (Mar 28, 2008)

This game took me a two full weeks to complete


----------



## Zenou (Mar 28, 2008)

Finished the game. What the hell happened to Cissnei? She isn't in FF7, is she?


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I beat the game, awesome game, and ending was done so dam well. The ending after the credits rolled, kind of pissed me off because now I won't be able to rest until we get a PS3 remake of Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## justicejayant x (Mar 29, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Well I beat the game, awesome game, and ending was done so dam well. The ending after the credits rolled, kind of pissed me off because now I won't be able to rest until we get a PS3 remake of Final Fantasy 7.


Congrats! you are winner!


----------



## Even (Mar 29, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Well I beat the game, awesome game, and ending was done so dam well. The ending after the credits rolled, kind of pissed me off because now I won't be able to rest until we get a PS3 remake of Final Fantasy 7.



well, you can always *coughdownloadanillegalPCversionfrompiratebaycough*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2008)

I just got it yesterday and am really enjoying it, a very worthy FF game


----------



## taku (Mar 29, 2008)

Really loving this game, but I can't seem to get passed the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sephiroth fight.


 He just kicks my ass.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 29, 2008)

Is it wrong that I'm hoping they will somehow port this to the PS2 as I want to play this more than any other game, but can't fork out money for a PSP as I just bought a 360?

I bet this game is epic.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think they would down grade to ps2 if they even switched it. Mostly likely go to ps3. Wishful thinking though.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 29, 2008)

taku said:


> Really loving this game, but I can't seem to get passed the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I only died once, but I had Phoenix. He didn't seem that hard. What gives you trouble?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 29, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Is it wrong that I'm hoping they will somehow port this to the PS2 as I want to play this more than any other game, but can't fork out money for a PSP as I just bought a 360?
> 
> I bet this game is epic.



Considering this and GoW: CoO pretty much seal the deal on "killer apps" for the PSP, I doubt they will port them.

Especially considering CC has been shown to actually create a large wave in general sales for the PSP, which rarely occur in Japan.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm at 42% on missions. I give up going for 100%. I'll just do the ones that'll get me the Genji set.


----------



## taku (Mar 29, 2008)

Zeno said:


> I only died once, but I had Phoenix. He didn't seem that hard. What gives you trouble?



The hell, I had a phoenix down too, but it didn't bring me back.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 29, 2008)

Er no, I meant I got Phoenix summoned during the battle. >.>


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> LoL
> When Tseng came that irritated me a bit too.
> 
> 
> How is the Japanese version?


Lol yeap, thankfully he isn't on that much anyway. xD I prefer Reno and Rude's comedies, heh.

No Hard Mode but with better voice acting (I mean much, much, MUCH better vioce acting), so I'll let you decide what you think of that.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 29, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Lol yeap, thankfully he isn't on that much anyway. xD I prefer Reno and Rude's comedies, heh.
> 
> No Hard Mode but with better voice acting (I mean much, much, MUCH better vioce acting), so I'll let you decide what you think of that.



The Reno/Rude comedies are always better. It's like dumb and dumber but with style. 

 I can't play the Jap version because I can't read Japanese!




			
				Knuckle said:
			
		

> I'm at 42% on missions. I give up going for 100%. I'll just do the ones that'll get me the Genji set.



Which ones do you have to do to get the Genji set?


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone get that badass Summon who is instant death? He is awesome.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 29, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> The Reno/Rude comedies are always better. It's like dumb and dumber but with style.
> 
> I can't play the Jap version because I can't read Japanese!


Yeah, Tseng is a buzzkill, lol.  Yuffie is pretty funny on this game too. xD

Gah, that sucks.  It doesn't help that only a few are actually English words. Some/most of the materia are in English though (thankfully) but they're written in Kana. It'd be great if you can understand it though, the acting is really enjoyable. <3



ViolentlyHappy said:


> Which ones do you have to do to get the Genji set?


Gloves: 100% Critical Hits + your damage limit is changed to 99,999 instead of 9,999 - obtained in Mission 9-6-4

Armor: Auto Regen + Auto Endure + HP limit changed to 99,999 instead of 9,999 - obtained by 100%'ing everything in Digital Mind Wave

Helmet: No MP&AP Cost + Auto Libra - you buy it at a shop you unlock for a lot of money. I mean a LOOOOT of money.

Shield: Every status-proof + Absorb all elements + Auto Barrier&MBarrier - this is probably the best one, so it means it's the hardest one to obtain. Mission 7-6-6. There's a pot there. It has requests. You do it. Voila. 


You don't really need them unless you plan on fighting Minerva, since there's no enemy that's actually worth the Equipment in the storyline. xD


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 29, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Yeah, Tseng is a buzzkill, lol.  Yuffie is pretty funny on this game too. xD
> 
> Gah, that sucks.  It doesn't help that only a few are actually English words. Some/most of the materia are in English though (thankfully) but they're written in Kana. It'd be great if you can understand it though, the acting is really enjoyable. <3
> 
> ...




So pretty much, if I equip all of the Genji set then the game is just going to be pointless since no one will stand a chance against me, right?


Eh, I plan on learning how to read and speak Japanese once I get out of high school. America is so useless when it comes to cool psp game releases. Crisis Core being one of the of course. And like you said, the seiyuus are much, much better.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Ahhh, how am I supposed to get 1 million gil, not to mention beating that magic pot thing. DMW is going to take a while too........

I still need to beat the first Magic Pot to get on my DMW, I just don't have a Gravity. I SP converted all of mine. >.< Now I'm in the last chapter of the game.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 30, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> So pretty much, if I equip all of the Genji set then the game is just going to be pointless since no one will stand a chance against me, right?
> 
> 
> Eh, I plan on learning how to read and speak Japanese once I get out of high school. America is so useless when it comes to cool psp game releases. Crisis Core being one of the of course. And like you said, the seiyuus are much, much better.


Well, kind of. But yes, even storyline bosses are already cakewalk in the first place, so it'll be overkill with them on. 

There isn't much point to using them if you don't/can't meet the requirements, though. I mean say equipping the Armor, when you can't even get to 9,999 HP yet. I did that in the Japanese version once, I was so disappointed since I could barely scratch the limit and I had one on. 

Well, that's not so bad I guess. And true about English games, heh. :3 There are a few exceptions though. But after that, mostly anything good for PSP is in Japanese. ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 30, 2008)

Yay, I beat the game... Almost...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm still fighting the countless Infantrymen at the end.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 30, 2008)

Crisis Core fucking ruled. This and God of War on the psp=awesome. Now we just have to wait for dissidia and kingdom hearts....looking good fellas, it may be a turning point for the console. Maybe.

Ah btw:



I started playing FF7 (the original) again ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 30, 2008)

PSP is already getting huge sales with the help of both those games. ^.^


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 30, 2008)

I got this 4 days ago, and finally started playing today. I gotta say I should have started this baby when I first got it, it's fucking awesome.

I mean I've been hating on Final Fantasy VII for awhile now. I mean with the meh that was Advent Children, and the crap that was Durge, this comes out of nowhere and reminds me why Final Fantasy VII was such a good game back in the day.

But damn I wish Zack got Angeal's sword. Wait does he? (I've only just finishd the first story mission).


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I got this 4 days ago, and finally started playing today. I gotta say I should have started this baby when I first got it, it's fucking awesome.
> 
> I mean I've been hating on Final Fantasy VII for awhile now. I mean with the meh that was Advent Children, and the crap that was Durge, this comes out of nowhere and reminds me why Final Fantasy VII was such a good game back in the day.
> 
> But damn I wish Zack got Angeal's sword. Wait does he? (I've only just finishd the first story mission).


Of course, remember Cloud takes the sword from Zack once...oh hell it's 10 years, fuck spoilers. When he dies, lol.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 30, 2008)

No I mean to use during the game, but there doesn't seem to be a slot to change weapons...unless after a boss battle you just get a different graphic.

(I know Zack eventually gets it, but I hope it isn't some crap like he finally takes it at the end of the game)

The one he has by default reminds me of Force Edge from DMC...and looks puny.


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2008)

After a Plot no Jutsu, Zack gets the Buster Sword instead of his regular one 


*Spoiler*: _@Knuckle_ 



you're not supposed to beat them... You can only finish the game by losing...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 31, 2008)

Son of a bitch, Minerva is a freaking beast, and 10 million HP? This is going to take awhile....

Also, I was at the Gamefaqs board, I was surprised some people still have yet to play the original FF7 but played Crisis Core.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Son of a bitch, Minerva is a freaking beast, and 10 million HP? This is going to take awhile....
> 
> Also, I was at the Gamefaqs board, I was surprised some people still have yet to play the original FF7 but played Crisis Core.



I would actually be one of them till about a couple of weeks ago. heh
I pretty much did everything else FF7 related without playing the Original, the KHs, Crisis Core, AC, etc. Except for Dirge of Cerberus and BC. I guess I was subconsciously waiting for something.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> No I mean to use during the game, but there doesn't seem to be a slot to change weapons...unless after a boss battle you just get a different graphic.
> 
> (I know Zack eventually gets it, but I hope it isn't some crap like he finally takes it at the end of the game)
> 
> The one he has by default reminds me of Force Edge from DMC...and looks puny.



You get it halfway through the game. Don't worry, despite the fact that he changes his haircut and gets a scar (to resemble his previous appearances more) you get used to it. I prefer his "timeskip" look, actually.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, I truly prefer the older Zack as well. Puppy Zack is cute, but adult Zack reminds me of FFVII and Ergheiz and is the "true" Zack in my eyes. 

Lol I can't imagine getting into FFVII from the Compilation. I'd be too spoiled by the good graphics. To truly appreciate FFVII, you'd have had to played the original first without any knowledge of the sequal (Which ROCKED, btw, despite what anybody says).


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2008)

FFVII is so damn awesome... I don't think the graphics does it enough justice though...
A remake for the PS3 would be so damn awesome


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2008)

Square has been dancing around the remake rumours in interviews and teasing us forever now.

They're such fucking bastards, trying to milk out the franchise till all thats left is a remake...


*Spoiler*: __ 



and we love it


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 31, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Square has been dancing around the remake rumours in interviews and teasing us forever now.
> 
> They're such fucking bastards, trying to milk out the franchise till all thats left is a remake...
> 
> ...



I don't know about you, but the only thing out of the compilation that I love is Crisis Core...the rest was shit.

Remake ahoy!


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2008)

advent children is cool.


----------



## Pein (Mar 31, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> So pretty much, if I equip all of the Genji set then the game is just going to be pointless since no one will stand a chance against me, right?
> 
> 
> Eh, I plan on learning how to read and speak Japanese once I get out of high school. America is so useless when it comes to cool psp game releases. Crisis Core being one of the of course. And like you said, the seiyuus are much, much better.



you don't understand japanese but the voice acting is much better in japanese?   

Lol weaboo.  

Finished the game this morning what a great ending, please bring out a before crisis psp remake square


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Mar 31, 2008)

ARGH!!!

My mom wouldn't let me buy FFVIICC....on RELEASE DAY, to add insult to injury! See my blog for info 

Anyway, I heard Squeenix WAS working on a PSP version of Before Crisis. No news of updates tho. Was it cancelled?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 31, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Son of a bitch, Minerva is a freaking beast, and 10 million HP? This is going to take awhile....
> 
> Also, I was at the Gamefaqs board, I was surprised some people still have yet to play the original FF7 but played Crisis Core.


You'll be safer if you have 255 DEF and 255 MAGDEF. Constantly cast Barrier and Magic Barrier too. Recast if it's dispelled. :3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 31, 2008)

^Luckily I have Wall. ^.^

Yeah, this might take awhile...


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2008)

Pein said:


> you don't understand japanese but the voice acting is much better in japanese?
> 
> Lol weaboo.
> 
> Finished the game this morning what a great ending, please bring out a before crisis psp remake square



it's easy to see if the voice acting is better even though you don't understand what's being said... In CC for instance, the Japanese voice cast is incredible. What I've heard so far of the English version didn't seem better at all. I'm sure the cast is good and all, but Angeal, Genesis and Aerith sounded much better in Japanese.


----------



## SaphirePhoenix (Mar 31, 2008)

Is the game worth buying a PSP? I've seen some of the trailers, and both the animation and music are great, but I'm not too sure about the playing style. The console seems kind of small, so I got the impression that the game would either be too complicated, or as simple-minded as a gameboy.


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2008)

If you're a fan of FFVII, yes.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 31, 2008)

The summons are so epic. <3


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2008)

SaphirePhoenix said:


> Is the game worth buying a PSP? I've seen some of the trailers, and both the animation and music are great, but I'm not too sure about the playing style. The console seems kind of small, so I got the impression that the game would either be too complicated, or as simple-minded as a gameboy.



...it has the largest screen amongst the portable devices (excluding laptops, duh).

The grip is roughly as good as a ps1/ps2 controller.

You can play ps1 games on it, and most games are based on mainstream estabilished franchises and as such they keep the gameplay intact.

God of War plays *exactly* like the ps2 versions and does not differ much in every other aspect *at all*.

As for Crisis Core, define how complicated you need your gameplay to be. It is fairly simple, to be perfectly honest. Think of it as a watered down Kingdom Hearts combat system.

*Yes summons are fucking epic.*

Ifrit forever.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 31, 2008)

It's definitely worth purchasing a PSP for. I did.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmmm, one thing I wanted for... I just wish they had like a shortcut menu to activate materia like in KH. Easier than cycling through them in the middle of a battle.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Hmmm, one thing I wanted for... I just wish they had like a shortcut menu to activate materia like in KH. Easier than cycling through them in the middle of a battle.



Agreed. Thats why I kept most of my materia as stat enhancing and kept commands to a minimum. 

Also, as much as I like the specials and summons, the DMW should be more actively influenced by the player somehow. It's almost entirely random.

But aside from that, and the fact that theres little open ended gameplay, I'd say Crisis Core is one of the best games of 2008 so far, and certainly VERY able to satisfy any ff7 fan. Lets see how KH turns out


----------



## Piekage (Mar 31, 2008)

10 hours in, I gotta 
*Spoiler*: __ 



make Aerith's wagon.


 

I love this game. The story is fantastic, and Zack is fast becoming my favorite FF7 character. Square probably have something else planned for the FF7 verse, considering Dirge of Cerberus' secret ending and the introduction of Genesis and Minerva.


----------



## Even (Apr 1, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Agreed. Thats why I kept most of my materia as stat enhancing and kept commands to a minimum.
> 
> Also, as much as I like the specials and summons, the DMW should be more actively influenced by the player somehow. It's almost entirely random.
> 
> But aside from that, and the fact that theres little open ended gameplay, I'd say Crisis Core is one of the best games of 2008 so far, and certainly VERY able to satisfy any ff7 fan. Lets see how KH turns out



That is what they want you to believe  The DMW isn't totally random. You level up when you need to, and depending on the current status of the DMW, you get more or less hits. If the status is set to heavenly, you get Limit Breaks all the time


----------



## Naruto (Apr 1, 2008)

Even said:


> That is what they want you to believe  The DMW isn't totally random. You level up when you need to, and depending on the current status of the DMW, you get more or less hits. If the status is set to heavenly, you get Limit Breaks all the time



This is entirely speculative, and I too suspect the same about leveling (and even leveling is random to a degree, since I've leveled three times in a row. My guess is that leveling is otherwise random but the game checks every so often and offers you a free level if you're too low).

Everything else IS entirely random. The only way to influence the DMW is by having a high limit break rate, or by wearing chance increasing materia.

It should be more influenced by the player, as I said. You should be able to pull out certain limit breaks, summons, or whatever, by meeting certain pre-determined and explained requirements (perform 8 crits from the back and you get a 90% chance of pulling out a sephiroth octoslash, for instance. Ifrit or Phoenix activation on every 10th used fire based spell. And so on and so forth.)


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Apr 1, 2008)

Who even really cares about the levelling? It doesn't even matter so what's the point xD



Naruto said:


> It should be more influenced by the player, as I said. You should be able to pull out certain limit breaks, summons, or whatever, by meeting certain pre-determined and explained requirements (perform 8 crits from the back and you get a 90% chance of pulling out a sephiroth octoslash, for instance. Ifrit or Phoenix activation on every 10th used fire based spell. And so on and so forth.)


I totally agree with you on being more involved with the DMW, however to a different degree. The randomness of whatever comes out doesn't really bother me much, so I can't care. 

What I would've wanted is more involvement DURING the scenes. Like, say a trigger system during Squall's Limit Break from FFVIII, or something along the lines of pressing button combinations like in God of War. >.> Just watching the scene makes me feel disconnected and it kinda sucks. =/


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, and I think they would have done that if they hadn't designed the DMW the way they did.

See usually Squenix triggers effect how much damage is done, or being able to unlock another set of moves.

Unfortunatly the DMW decides how much damage is done, and if you can move on to the next tier of moves. It would be redudant to actually attain the highest level of Limit Break only to have it screwed up because you don't get the triggers right.

You'd be like "WTF, if I get lucky enough to get Omnislash lvl 10000, then damnit I wanna see it done without work on my part."

Srsly...you would say that.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 2, 2008)

I still say its too random.


----------



## Even (Apr 2, 2008)

I kinda like it that way Makes every battle more unpredictable


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Mission 1-1-6 is a pain in the ass! It literally took me an hour and a half to complete that mission.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 3, 2008)

^Is it the one with 1000 Infantryman?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 3, 2008)

Ahh, yes. 

Took forever.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 3, 2008)

Hell yeah it was, but it really helped me out with 100%ing my DMW.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 4, 2008)

I think that mission took me like 40 minutes. A pain in the ass INDEED. But I'm gonna have to go through it again on Hard mode. ><


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 5, 2008)

WTF is this?!?!?!?!


The only thing Crisis Core accomplishes at the end, is convince me that Cloud should have died so Zack could live on.

I mean honestly, Zack had more to live for by far


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> WTF is this?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> The only thing Crisis Core accomplishes at the end, is convince me that Cloud should have died so Zack could live on.
> ...



Then there wouldn't have been FF7. So yeah doesn't seem to matter. 

I'm up to the part after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



killing angeale or however you spell it. Enjoying it


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

You know, my initial image of Zack from way back when was a friendly and strong guy. But seeing him in CC, his friendliness is like on the level of Sora's, Disney happy. I wouldn't be surprised if he had a cameo in KH3. This game makes many FF7 veterans realise that Zack is potentially stronger than anyone else since he handled so many things single-handedly.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Then there wouldn't have been FF7. So yeah doesn't seem to matter.



You don't know that. 

FF7 could still exist, but it'd be different. Zack would have an easier time than Cloud, considering how powerful he was by comparison to Cloud at the beginning of 7. And the story would have to be reworked so that we know what Zack is talking about.

Bottomline, anyone could have feeled Cloud's shoes, if Nomura wanted it so. 

I'm on chapter 10 now. Soon as I finish the game, think I'll write me a fic about Zack living.


----------



## Even (Apr 5, 2008)

In my opinion, Zack is one of the most likable FF characters ever, and one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 5, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> WTF is this?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> The only thing Crisis Core accomplishes at the end, is convince me that Cloud should have died so Zack could live on.
> ...



Thats why his death was impact full.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2008)

Piekage said:


> You don't know that.
> 
> FF7 could still exist, but it'd be different. Zack would have an easier time than Cloud, considering how powerful he was by comparison to Cloud at the beginning of 7. And the story would have to be reworked so that we know what Zack is talking about.
> 
> ...



Game would be to easy. Zack is already so powerful, where's cloud had to raise up.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 5, 2008)

"If Nomura wanted it so"? Nomura is not in charge of the story.

And really, wanting Zack to (seriously) live is just stupid, because you're taking all of the meaning of his death away and the emotional impact of it all. FF7 wouldn't have Cloud giving the black materia to Sephiroth or Aerith trying to get to know the real Cloud, or the lifestream revelation scene. 

It's a good fanfic idea though. I haven't read a good one that followed that.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah fine, FF7 doesn't happen, but big fucking deal.

Instead we get the leet ass fucking story of Zacks path of revenge to kill Sephiroth and destroy Shinra.

Kill Sephiroth Vol. 1 and 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2008)

Zack living to be the main character in FF7 is like Anakin Skywalker not becoming Darth Vader...


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 5, 2008)

No, it's like Darth Vader being the main character of Episode IV-VI...which is the most illest fucking thing I've ever heard anywhere ever.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 5, 2008)

LULZ...It's like Sasuke actually being the main character of Naruto


----------



## Piekage (Apr 6, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> "If Nomura wanted it so"? Nomura is not in charge of the story.



Thought he was.



Butter Head said:


> And really, wanting Zack to (seriously) live is just stupid, because you're taking all of the meaning of his death away and the emotional impact of it all. FF7 wouldn't have Cloud giving the black materia to Sephiroth or Aerith trying to get to know the real Cloud, or the lifestream revelation scene.
> 
> It's a good fanfic idea though. I haven't read a good one that followed that.


I know. That's why it doesn't feel right. I gonna try anyway.

Depends on how you write the story. I have the basic story planned out.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2008)

Wanting Zack to live is retarded -_- a big chunk of the story's drama revolves around cloud living someone else's life.

I really like Zack, but I don't think the story would be any better with him living.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2008)

It seems like too often fan fiction writers seem blind to the dynamic of the story their using for their fiction. What makes the story so memorable, what makes Zack as a character what we saw in Crisis Core , FFVII and Advent Children? 

The most successful fan fictions tell stories of the characters as they are, in situations we never got to see the in, or sometimes in the one's we're most used to seeing them in. Altering Zack and letting him live would almost surely sully the character, and the whole FFVII universe. It would negate his sacrifice and his very "SOLDIER honor". Not only that, he would essentially become like Sephiroth, this dark specter who is mysterious and nearly invincible.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 6, 2008)

I think the difference between me and the rest of you...is that you guys think that Final Fantasy VII is actually good as is...

You are the people I get into arguments with about FF9>FF7/8

Srsly, it is better.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I think the difference between me and the rest of you...is that you guys think that Final Fantasy VII is actually good as is...
> 
> You are the people I get into arguments with about FF9>FF7/8
> 
> Srsly, it is better.



It actually is good. And i know it's cool to "hate" on it and love the worse FF game on the sony line FF9 but i rather have my own opinion. 

Now if that is your opinion about FF9 before the whole trend of "Hating on FF7" it's fine but you should then in return respect mine or anyone else here who enjoyed FF7 alot.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I think the difference between me and the rest of you...is that you guys think that Final Fantasy VII is actually good as is...
> 
> You are the people I get into arguments with about FF9>FF7/8
> 
> Srsly, it is better.



And I'm the person arguing against you on those threads.

Srsly, opinions.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 6, 2008)

I hate Kingdom Hearts as well, if that counts for anything. And yes I have actually played and beaten these games.

Also who cares of these are opinions?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll probably end up getting this game at the end of this week. Nice to know it doesn't dissapoint.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I hate Kingdom Hearts as well, if that counts for anything. And yes I have actually played and beaten these games.
> 
> Also who cares of these are opinions?



Er, I care if those things are opinions.

And I loved KH 1 and 2.

And lots of other people did, and the fact that they did like it means a lot under the standards I use to judge someone's likes and dislikes.

All of it being...my opinion on that person, based on my beliefs, likes, dislikes, and capability to appreciate a certain sort of trait in games/music/films/books.

Of course it matters if it's just your opinion or not. FF8/9 isn't better than FF7. 

You just think it is.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 6, 2008)

You really don't know a troll when you see one do you?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I think the difference between me and the rest of you...is that you guys think that Final Fantasy VII is actually good as is...
> 
> You are the people I get into arguments with about FF9>FF7/8
> 
> Srsly, it is better.




Fuck 9, seriously it is the worst of all the Final Fantasies I've played. That shit  does not pay homage to the old school FF games. 1, 3, 4 and 6 blow 9 out of the water. 

And yes 7 is still better than 9 because it looks like someone wrote its story, not just copied pieces of Aladdin and other old fairy tales.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> You really don't know a troll when you see one do you?



How is this even relevant?  You're saying trolls shouldn't get some reasoning beaten into them?


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That shit  does not pay homage to the old school FF games *1, 3, 4 and 6 *



Yeah, that's probably because it mostly borrows from 5 dumbass 

Note: I had to edit this quote to make my comeback make sense, but w/e.

If you are trying to beat reason into a troll...fuck you lose at the game of internet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2008)

I could care less about a troll, and bragging about being one is pretty sad. 

But Five sucked too, and I stopped playing it because it just made me angry.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I could care less about a troll, and bragging about being one is pretty sad.
> 
> But Five sucked too, and I stopped playing it because it just made me angry.



I'ma agree with this.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 6, 2008)

We're on a board talking about a final fantasy game...it doesn't get much lamer than this, really.

The fact that I knew how to get you to nerd rage over this, shows how many time I've been in a final fantasy discussion, and really how bored I am with them. Especially since I stopped fan'ing JRPGs awhile ago.

I mean how else were we going to keep this discussion from becoming a FAQ? There is really nothing about FF7 that hasn't been discussed, all there is left to do is argue about how much it sucked or not.

I'm not saying it sucked, or it was great. It was a game I have played (that is how far I can go into it, that is how much I don't care). 

All I can do is say "Zack should have lived" and then you will be like "FF7 is as good as it is" really was that what I was trying to get across by saying that?

Ok first of all, lets put the little geekry that I could dictate the fabirc of reality by wishing one character stay alive, thus ruining FF7 for everybody aside for a moment and lets just say I wish one character to stay alive. Granted, this is coming from the high of beating Crisis Core. Zack was cool, alot cooler than Cloud has been in the last..oh I say Disc 2 in FF7 up until now post AC-DoC.

Zack staying alive...is just something to say...I'm not going to go write a fanfic, or make an AMV, or hold some employee of Squenix hostage to get my wish.

It was just something I said, then you go off into some tangent of WTF I can't even fathom, and eventually I get bored of the fanfic discussion, and hit the red button "FF7 sucks FF9 rocks" and I knew you guys would react to that.

That's not trolling anymore...that's being the Darth Sidious in this intrigue of intergalactic politics that is the Crisis Core: FF7 discussion.

I would have said FF8 was better, but you guys would have called a massive bullshit on that.

But I guess that isn't going to happen.

Let the Crisis Core FAQ start here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2008)

Your lame insults aren't that insulting and the fact that you've written the longest statement thus far shows your level of care. If you really didn't want to argue or thought us geeky, you'd walk away.

But stop declaring yourself the better and actually argue or shut the hell up, either way works for me. But there's not enough room in here for your ego and the rest of us...

Oh and if you didn't know, crazymtf have fought this battle before...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Your lame insults aren't that insulting and the fact that you've written the longest statement thus far shows your level of care. If you really didn't want to argue or thought us geeky, you'd walk away.
> 
> But stop declaring yourself the better and actually argue or shut the hell up, either way works for me. But there's not enough room in here for your ego and the rest of us...
> 
> Oh and if you didn't know, crazymtf have fought this battle before...



Yeah i remember. I was with you then too. Then again i been in a argument with him too so i know how it is. He wrote two pages on why DMC4 sucks and how people who like it have no clue what a good game is. I've learned to try and avoid him like other people on the board but sometimes, just wanna say something 

Anyway i'd do my best to ignore him. He'll eventually go away


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2008)

Didn't like Devil May Cry...yeah consider him ignored.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 6, 2008)

Care with that statement? I wrote it in like five seconds. This isnt really an argument, so much as me being bored, if I wanted to talk about games, I wouldn't really come to the Naruto Forums...that is why I only post on certain topics here.

Most Crisis Core threads are fangirls um...fangirling it up.

There is nobody on the internet talking about Dark Sector at the moment.

DMC4...well honestly I was run out of every topic/forum/thread on the internet for my ideals.

I liked DMC...but anyone who thinks DMC4 is good can go suck a bag of dicks.

*And once and for all, nobody is better in a video game argument, we are all scum for being trivial enough to argue about this.*


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't really think of myself as scum for arguing about video games. Arguing is probably the best thing ever...without the insults always helps


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2008)

Dark Sector is mediocre at best.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 6, 2008)

Umm well I just got the game today, and I'm enjoying it. It's pretty solid though I find myself doing more optional missions than actual story. I'm level 26, and I just beat Genesis. How much longer is the game? Just wondering, because I heard it was short.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Umm well I just got the game today, and I'm enjoying it. It's pretty solid though I find myself doing more optional missions than actual story. I'm level 26, and I just beat Genesis. How much longer is the game? Just wondering, because I heard it was short.



Your about half way.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 6, 2008)

Yay, still quite a bit more to go, even though I've only completed 1/5 of the missions.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 6, 2008)

Doing all the missions...is like a 40 hour experience.

The only real problem I had with Crisis Core is that 1/3 of the game's main story is sort of on auto-pilot (after Nibelhiem), I mean you sort of know what is going to happen, so you're just waiting for that scene with Cloud and Zack in the back of the pick-up.

Also I wish the last dungeon was a little bigger.



> Dark Sector is mediocre at best.



That is why nobody is talking about it.

Need to read the layers within layers of my post, and see the sarcasm within.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 7, 2008)

i just bought this game yesterday. ZACK DIES!!?? I am kidding.k I am actually loving this game!


----------



## Naruto (Apr 7, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I could care less about a troll, and bragging about being one is pretty sad.
> 
> But Five sucked too, and I stopped playing it because it just made me angry.



/agree & argument over imo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a theory that Bananaphone actually drove Sephiroth mad in the Shin-Ra Mansion.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 9, 2008)

Just finished it. Not gonna lie, I shed manly tears for Zack.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 9, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Just finished it. Not gonna lie, I shed manly tears for Zack.



We all did


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2008)

Favorite joke in the game: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




When Zack's about to fight Bahumut the first time and he answers the phone and its Arieth. He acts all cool about it like he has company. I loved that whole scene.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 9, 2008)

That scene was awesome. Easily why Zack is my favorite character from the FF7verse. 



> We all did


Even though it sucks that Zack died(), I don't think I'd have it any other way. Weird I suppose.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 9, 2008)

No I understand, I feel that way as well. His death is the trigger to a lot of things.


----------



## Even (Apr 10, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Just finished it. Not gonna lie, I shed manly tears for Zack.



we all did, son, we all did 
My hardest emotional hit as a gamer EVER!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2008)

Dammit...I could of had my US copy today from Playasia...but of course they had just log it in my campus packaging center 20 min before it closed...I couldn't get there in time. Now i have to wait until Mon.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 12, 2008)

Even said:


> we all did, son, we all did
> My hardest emotional hit as a gamer EVER!



Ahhh, yes. I pretty much balled like a baby when I watched the ending scene.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 12, 2008)

I got my new psp and Crisis Core today, can't wait to see the ending. ^^


----------



## Piekage (Apr 12, 2008)

Agitation said:


> I got my new psp and Crisis Core today, can't wait to see the ending. ^^



Whatchu trying to say? You want Zack to dies or sumthin? 


			
				Naruto said:
			
		

> No I understand, I feel that way as well. His death is the trigger to a lot of things.



Indeed. Good thing Cloud was able to honor Zack's sacrifice. Anyone else go back to play 7 after this? I'm trying, but term papers are a bitch.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 12, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Whatchu trying to say? You want Zack to dies or sumthin?
> 
> 
> Indeed. Good thing Cloud was able to honor Zack's sacrifice. Anyone else go back to play 7 after this? I'm trying, but term papers are a bitch.


I'm waiting to cry manly tears at the end...it seems to be a fad in this game from some of the posts here.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 12, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Indeed. Good thing Cloud was able to honor Zack's sacrifice. Anyone else go back to play 7 after this? I'm trying, but term papers are a bitch.



I am! And I'm going through it very slowly BECAUSE of my exams


----------



## Even (Apr 12, 2008)

But it's a pretty rough setback from the beautiful graphics of Crisis Core, to the blocky figures of FFVII 
But VII IS an awesome game SQUARE, MAKE A REMAKE DAMMIT!!!



			
				 someone on Youtube said:
			
		

> Wow, it's amazing how far video games have come..
> 
> from collecting coins and saving princesses from evil wizards to making even the most manliest of men bawl like a baby



That is one of the best posts I've seen in a long time. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 13, 2008)

> I am! And I'm going through it very slowly BECAUSE of my exams



True. Think I'll do a Dedicated Class Challenge this time around to keep it interesting.


> But it's a pretty rough setback from the beautiful graphics of Crisis Core, to the blocky figures of FFVII
> But VII IS an awesome game SQUARE, MAKE A REMAKE DAMMIT!!!



Odds are Square will make a sequel before a remake, considering how they're building up for it.


----------



## Even (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah... Maybe the next game will feature Genesis, due to the secret ending in Dirge...


----------



## Piekage (Apr 14, 2008)

Most likely. There's Genesis, Wiess, Loveless, and Minerva to focus on. 

EDIT- 666 post!


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 14, 2008)

So what level were you guys on when infiltrating the factory?


----------



## Agitation (Apr 14, 2008)

I dunno...LV~9-11? I hope you mean where you meet Genesis~


----------



## Masurao (Apr 14, 2008)

I just got this game in the mail! Time to open this baby up.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 14, 2008)

I mean when you meet cloud for the first time. I just barely got to the cliff.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 14, 2008)

This game look terribly boring and easy. sounds like ff7


----------



## Even (Apr 15, 2008)

well, if you didn't like FF7, I don't think you'll like this


----------



## Chainwave (Apr 15, 2008)

Some of the missions are pretty evil.
"Imp casts Death." OH GOD!
"3-4 Wolves chasing you with Death Fangs" YAAARGH!
"Getting an item that protects from death. right after failing 20 attempts" OMFG!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, I already posted that request in MD but I hope here I can get more help.

I' m wondering what's the title of the piano song when Zack speaks to Genesis.
Here is YT link to that cutscene:

Zack

Video contain spoilers! 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Even (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure which song it is, but I do know that it is on the Crisis Core soundtrack. You can find the entire soundtrack at bluelaguna.net


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 17, 2008)

Man, I love you  I found it. The title is 'With pride'

Thanks!


----------



## Even (Apr 17, 2008)

No problem  Just glad to be of any help


----------



## Keiryu (Apr 18, 2008)

Finished the game. I laughed, I cried, I died, I came back. Hell I even fell into withdrawl.. And its all thanks to this game. Thank You Square-Enix. 

XD

-The music was great. I really dig that composistion when you fight the Shinra Troops.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 19, 2008)

Man...the next console I'm getting is a psp just for Crisis Core.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 22, 2008)

My nephew has got a PSP. So, this means I don't need to buy a PSP nor worry about it due to a lack of money. Which also means that come 27/6, the release of Crisis Core in the UK, it'll be delivered to my door and I will play this damn game.

Hellz yeah! :shrooms


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2008)

The UK is a little late.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 22, 2008)

A shop here was selling an american version of the game (I'm in the UK) so I was pretty lucky, saved me importing it. Huray for Sony and their region-free PSP's!

I just finished the game, yeah...it was a pretty depressing ending. Inside I wish Zack had survived but that's the story. oh well. Cloud was such a cutie in the final scene <3

Is there anyway I can finish off my missions? I saved the game at the end but when I reload the saved file it starts a new game.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 22, 2008)

here's a question. does raising affection points with aerith actually do anything?


----------



## Genesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The UK is a little late.


We're always late.

But I'm not bothered anyway. The timescale is perfect for me as I'm playing Lost Odyssey and Halo 3 on the 360. By the time I finish those, I can then comfortably move onto Crisis Core. It's all good.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm on chapter 7 currently about 18 hours in...and have 39% of the missions completed. Damn though, it seems that I should have more....but I plan to do them all anyway( or at least try to.)


----------



## Naruto (Apr 23, 2008)

Thats the best way to play the game calamity.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2008)

I've beaten the game and now I'm replaying it over again in New Game+, I can't believe the ending was that amazing. Well, hard mode here I come.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned it here, but think about it - you reach Lvl 99, acquire some neat items, fused some great materia, and heck, defeated Minerva and even defeated 1000 Shinra soldiers in Mission 1-1-6 (where you can probably hack a Shinra soldier even before the Buster Sword touches him), and become a god yourself... and then the ending happens. 

Speaking of Minerva... I got raped by her. A couple of times. She's the only one I have to defeat just to get a 100% in missions.


----------



## Styles (May 7, 2008)

Wow, that ending was amazing. I mean, the ending was inevitable, but it was still so damn  ... .

 Poor Aerith .





Zack > Cloud


----------



## Ziko (May 7, 2008)

I just cant beat Genesis!
I guess i'm at a pretty low lvl...


----------



## Even (May 7, 2008)

Just continue trying, and hope you get a good DMW


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 7, 2008)

Ziko said:
			
		

> I just cant beat Genesis!
> I guess i'm at a pretty low lvl...


Pretty much, yes. Do a couple of missions and you can make that annoying LOVELESS-quoting bastard shut up.



Legacy_Warrior said:


> Zack > Cloud


Yeah, I like Zack's cheeriness more than Cloud's stoic behavior, but Zack made Cloud as kick-ass as we know him now.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 3, 2008)

Um...can anyone explain to me how does the level thing work for materias? Is it the number has to be the same or the picture??


----------



## Piekage (Jun 3, 2008)

Only the numbers, limit breaks are determined by characters. The numbers you get level up the corresponding materia slot, i.e. I get 3-3-3, my Firaga in slot 3 Levels up. Has to be three of the same numbers too.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 3, 2008)

^ But sometimes I get two numbers the same and the materia level goes up as well? I just need a confirmation about this level thing which can be very confusing to me, and thank you for replying!


----------



## masterriku (Jun 3, 2008)

basicly if you get 3-3 your materia in slot 3 goes up 1 lvl if you get 3-3-3 it goes up by 2


----------



## Mojim (Jun 3, 2008)

Heh, I see now. Thanks. Now I can move on with chapter 4.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 3, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Pretty much, yes. Do a couple of missions and you can make that annoying LOVELESS-quoting bastard shut up.


But levels doesn't really matter on this game xD Your materia and it their stat-altering ability plays a bigger part with your battle outcomes, really. 

By the way, which Genesis battle is it? =/


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 3, 2008)

Ugh, this game is just dull as hell. I got bored of this game after about 10 hours of gameplay. I can't manage to finish this game...


----------



## Mojim (Jun 4, 2008)

Are there any items that easy for me to get 'Modulating Phase' on the DMW or triple numbers rather than depending on the randomness? Now I realized that to master a materia is difficult than leveling up levels. Now I'm in chapter 6 and my level is 44. To be frankly, I don't care about my levels...all I care is mastering the materias.

And by the way, I just want to pointed out that the fmv where Sephiroth had his flashback where he fought with Genesis and Angeal was fucking awesome and the graphics was breathtaking!!! I loved so much that scene so I even made another safe file for it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 5, 2008)

Mojim said:


> Are there any items that easy for me to get 'Modulating Phase' on the DMW or triple numbers rather than depending on the randomness? Now I realized that to master a materia is difficult than leveling up levels. Now I'm in chapter 6 and my level is 44. To be frankly, I don't care about my levels...all I care is mastering the materias.
> 
> And by the way, I just want to pointed out that the fmv where Sephiroth had his flashback where he fought with Genesis and Angeal was fucking awesome and the graphics was breathtaking!!! I loved so much that scene so I even made another safe file for it.


Er, well. You can buy Materia on Shops that increases the chances of getting that character's specials later on, if you haven't unlocked them yet.

There's also a summon that levels up a materia depending on what level it was summoned. Say it came up as Level 3, then ALL your Materia equipped levels up by 3. Summoned at Level 5, and your Materias are instantly mastered! :3

You might want to buy a boost materia for that so it appears more often, if you're just levelling up materia for now. ^^


And hey Azim


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 5, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> There's also a summon that levels up a materia depending on what level it was summoned. Say it came up as Level 3, then ALL your Materia equipped levels up by 3. Summoned at Level 5, and your Materias are instantly mastered! :3


That's Moogle. 



			
				L O V E L E S S said:
			
		

> But levels doesn't really matter on this game xD Your materia and it their stat-altering ability plays a bigger part with your battle outcomes, really.
> 
> By the way, which Genesis battle is it? =/


The one in the abandoned factory in Modeoheim got my ass kicked the first time because I wasn't playing the missions.

And besides, I hate Genesis so much that I practically turned myself into a god first before kicking his ass as revenge.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 12, 2008)

Has anyone overhere beat Minerva? And also I dunno what should I pick for the last materia to increase my stats? Im right now preparing for everything to battle her and here is my Zack setting...so far;

Level: 93
HP: 70325
MP: 562
AP: 391
ATK: 65
VIT: 255
MAG: 62
SPR: 255
LCK: 46

Materia;
Curaga = MASTER HP +999%
Energy = Lv.4 SPR +100
Mug = MASTER SPR +100
Costly Punch = MASTER VIT+100
SP Master = Lv.2 VIT +100
*[Still Unkown/Undecided]*

Accessories;
Genji Glove
Genji Shield
Genji Helm
Genji Armor

Anyone has any suggestion or recommend that can help me? I would really appreciate your help ^^ Right now I'm completing all the missions that's left.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 13, 2008)

I did. A couple of times. 

Looking at your equipment and status, you're all set. You have Costly Punch already. I suggest you make your max HP to 99999 so that you won't deal 0 damage during a Power Surge (hence, any materia that you attach stats to will work). Not to forget your VIT and SPR are maxed out and you have all Genji equipment, which is essential to keep yourself alive.

Steal stuff from Minerva (you have Mug, so that's better) to steal 99 Phoenix Downs (which makes things easier). When Minerva casts Judgment Arrow, use a Phoenix Down IMMEDIATELY (don't worry about 0 MP and 0 AP - it's not a factor since you have the Genji equipment). And when she casts Ultima, BLOCK it. Rinse and repeat. 

Now I sound like I'm the one who made that strategy. I didn't. I got that from somewhere else.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 13, 2008)

^ Thanks dspr8 rugged! If you haven't mentioned about the power surge thing, I'm sure that I'm going to have a rough time battling her. And indeed I followed your advise.

Just now, I've defeated Minerva! Man! It was pretty easy and it's a bit long, just that...heh. Heike Soul is finally mine!! Bwahaha...time to make Zack a God!!

Now I'm going to finish this game!! Oh by the way, what's the special thing about the New Game+??


----------



## Even (Jun 13, 2008)

in new game+ you keep your levels and items (including materia etc.). so then you can replay the game, being practically invincible


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> But levels doesn't really matter on this game xD Your materia and it their stat-altering ability plays a bigger part with your battle outcomes, really.
> 
> By the way, which Genesis battle is it? =/



:|

Levels do matter. It's theoretically possible to beat most of the game at level one if you dodge-n-counter MANY, MANY times without fail, but theres a significant increase in Zack's hp and attack damage as he levels up.


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd need some Materia advice.

I currently have Bolt and Fire two times. The ones I have been possessing for a longer time are of course on a higher level than the spells which I recently got from missions for example.

Is it recommended to level up the materias I have more than ones? Will I possibly get better stats from them in the end, or should I just them as they are an focus on the older spells?


----------



## masterriku (Jul 14, 2008)

read only if you are solider first class.


*Spoiler*: __ 



No It's proably better to fuse them into a new lvl 1 materia with good stat enhancers.




Random rant I HATE DEATH FANG SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

